# "...And don't let Sakura beat you in ninjutsu or romance."



## Undead (Dec 14, 2014)

-Asuma's dying words to Ino

Now that we've seen the epilogue,  what's the verdict? Did Ino make Asuma proud and beat Sakura in ninjutsu and romance?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 14, 2014)

Sai's a better man than Sasuke overall, after suffering his loss (brother) he sucked it up and moved on, while Sasuke couldn't, and tried to kill his friend several times as a result of being jealous of him (as he admitted in 698). Sai was a stronger and more noble man. 

So, she won in romance. 

As far as ninjutsu, her mastery of her technique was ridiculous even in the war, to the point of being able to sense the mental presence of Juubi clones surrounding her with her eyes closed, aside from remotely talking to people in the head kilometers from her position.

Sakura's Ninjutsu is still more powerful, but Ino's unique technique was relied on time and time again to talk to the entire alliance and re-instill their fighting spirit through Hashirama. If Ino wasn't there, Obito probably would've broken the alliance and brought them to their knees. All I know is talking to tens of thousands of people across kilometers simultaneously is a god-level ability.


----------



## Plague (Dec 14, 2014)

SasuIno woulda been really cool and hot. Their kid would have been powerful too. 

Not gonna lie, I was disappointed. Sakura should have ended with Sai xD


----------



## Draxo (Dec 14, 2014)

Ino's ninjutsu was imo, better for a ninja than Sakura's.  Far more applications than the ability to punch something really hard.  I would say she won here.

Sai vs Sasuke.. well, I would say getting with a guy who hasn't attempted to kill you, your friends and everyone you loved is a better option.  So Ino wins here too.


----------



## Azula (Dec 14, 2014)

Romance- :rofl
Ninjutsu- Her diverting the juubi's gigantic attack pretty impressive to me


----------



## Deana (Dec 14, 2014)

Asuma: . . . They tied again. 

Asuma had no clue the sight of Sai's midriff had put him on the same level as Sasuke in Ino's heart. But to be fair to Asuma, Ino didn't know either. No, no not until she saw Sasuke fight with Sai over her . . . once upon a wet dream.


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 14, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> kill his friend several times as a result of being jealous of him



Sasuke didn't try and kill Naruto because he was jealous, lol.

He did so because he thought his relationship to him was a weakness.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't find either Sai or Sasuke romantically appealing. But at least Sai is by Ino's side instead of out there in the woods taking a long piss. So Ino wins this.

Sakura and Ino are both masters of their own techniques. Sakura surpassed Tsunade in medical ninjutsu and Ino surpassed everyone in her clan in mind transfer ninjutsu. It's a tie.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 14, 2014)

You know the answer to that question


----------



## Tatijana Moonchan (Dec 14, 2014)

I see Ino and Sakura as equals.

Asuma was doing his job as a mentor to steer Ino straight and prevent her from lamenting over the former's death.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, during the Last timeline Sakura is already a jounin and the strongest medic nin in Konoha, while Ino is still a chuunin like everyone else. Sakura also got the Sauce. There was that joke about Sai being his replacement, but judging by Ino's wet dream that doesn't appear to be the case. Sai still sucks though.

So Sakura wins out in the end  Poor Asuma.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

Rank stopped meaning anything when the two strongest people in the Naruverse could face a god and not even be ranked Chuunin officially. I wouldn't use that as an indicator of strength, perhaps tactics and knowledge, as well as capability to handle responsibility. Why Ino didn't make Jounin I'll never know.

Anyway, both girls got people they wanted and had children with them. Tied. Sakura's ninjutsu and Ino's ninjutsu have two different purposes and were very effective in helping minimize casualties and winning the war. Tied.

I'd say Ino did well for herself at the very end and wasn't inferior to Sakura whatsoever. She's a respected shinobi and saved some serious asses, whether she's a Jounin or not. Asuma would be proud of her accomplishments.


----------



## Suit (Dec 14, 2014)

Ino had the cooler sensei. Everything else is irrelevant.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 14, 2014)

Paragon said:


> -Asuma's dying words to Ino
> 
> Now that we've seen the epilogue,  what's the verdict? Did Ino make Asuma proud and beat Sakura in ninjutsu and romance?



Ino got a man she loved. I don't see how that's a loss.

As far as ninjutsu is concerned, we don't see enough of Ino to tell.


----------



## tkpirate (Dec 14, 2014)

well,both proved to be useful with their ninjutsu during the war,so i'm not really sure who won that ninjutsu part.

but Sakura clearly won in that romance part.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 14, 2014)

Alucardemi said:


> Sasuke didn't try and kill Naruto because he was jealous, lol.
> 
> He did so because he thought his relationship to him was a weakness.


Nah he wanted to fight him because he was his rival, he clearly stated it in that same chapter, and several times throughout the manga.

You could see Sasuke enjoying the battle as if it were a competition for him, a competition between rivals.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2014)

Can we all just be honest and say that Ino/Sai's kid is the real loser here?


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 14, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Nah he wanted to fight him because he was his rival, he clearly stated it in that same chapter, and several times throughout the manga.
> 
> You could see Sasuke enjoying the battle as if it were a competition for him, a competition between rivals.



I totally don't deny that Naruto and Sasuke have, in their relationship, an aspect of mutual rivalry and jealousy for each-other, and that displays in their fights and interactions.

But the point is that that was not Sasuke's reason to want to murder Naruto.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 14, 2014)

In terms of romance, as long as they are happy with their husbands, then they both won in that aspect. "Winning" in romance is really subjective. Even in real life, you might think that your girlfriend is a catch but some other dude might think HIS girlfriend is better.

Ninjutsu wise....you could say that they both "won" in  their respective fields. Obviously Sakura cannot beat Ino when it comes to sensory jutsu and Ino cannot beat Sakura in medical and strength jutsu.  But anyone who said that Ino is more powerful than Sakura are just being delusional.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 14, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> Can we all just be honest and say that Ino/Sai's kid is the real loser here?



This is the realest answer 

Ino won by having an all around better husbando, and her skills are more applicable in missions than Sakura, though Sakura's still best healbot and while she got the boy she's been jizzing over her entire life for, it came at the expense of her dignity, job and functional family unit so honestly


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 14, 2014)

Despite his hardships in life, Sai grew up to have a beautiful, intelligent, and loving wife and became a devoted father and husband. He's actually around to be there for his wife and child, and not taking atonement trips 10 years after the war ended.

Ino and Ino *alone *is the reason why the Alliance was able to win the Fourth War. 

Tsunade took cells from her dead grandfather's corpse and created fucking prosthetic arms for Sasuke and Naruto. Something that's fucking unheard of. Sorry. Sakura didn't surpass Tsunade in medical skills. She merely copy-pasted them--barely. Sakura could only manage to stop the bleeding from Naruto and Sasuke.

Ino has a devoted husband who there for her and her child.

Sakura's a single mother in her own marriage who's child looks like another woman's, and domestic skills aren't enough to keep her man at home.

Sai never tried to murder Ino, her friends, or everyone else because of a tangent.

Sasuke... uh... yeah...

Sai respects Ino.

Sasuke... has black hair like Madara.

As usual, just like the chunin exams... Ino won.


----------



## Addy (Dec 14, 2014)

sakura got the golden meddle while ino go5 the participation badge ck


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Nesha said:


> Despite his hardships in life, Sai grew up to have a beautiful, intelligent, and loving wife and became a devoted father and husband. He's actually around to be there for his wife and child, and not taking atonement trips 10 years after the war ended.
> 
> Ino and Ino *alone *is the reason why the Alliance was able to win the Fourth War.
> 
> ...



Agree with every word, especially Ino role during the war.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

Romance - She married a Sasuke knockoff. The fuck does that tell you? 
Ninjutsu - Is Ino able to leave immense craters in the ground with her punches and is she one of the best medical shinobi in the world? 

Sorry but Ino was trounced in both categories.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Romance - She married a Sasuke knockoff. The fuck does that tell you?
> Ninjutsu - Is Ino able to leave immense craters in the ground with her punches and is she one of the best medical shinobi in the world?
> 
> Sorry but Ino was trounced in both categories.



It tells me Ino and Sai probably spent some time together, and that they came to fall in love after the war. Hard to defend Ino not being shallow when her IT dream showed her childishness under all that maturity, but I don't think being with Sai should take away from who she is. Looks like she was able to let her first crush (Sasuke) go, and she is presumably happy for it, just as Sakura is presumably happy with Sasuke.

I also think Ino diverted a powerful attack the Juubi was going to send towards the Shinobi Alliance, I can't remember exactly but the war arc was a mess anyway. Sakura's talents in ninjutsu are noteworthy and she IS the student of a Sannin, but Ino's accomplishments shouldn't be totally swept under the rug. The girl was mastering her craft and had bigger balls than Chouji. 

I personally think Sakura and Ino both ended up happy in romance and both are capable ninja, but I think you might be downplaying Ino a liiiiittle bit. No? Yes?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> It tells me Ino and Sai probably spent some time together, and that they came to fall in love after the war. Hard to defend Ino not being shallow when her IT dream showed her childishness under all that maturity, but I don't think being with Sai should take away from who she is. Looks like she was able to let her first crush (Sasuke) go, and she is presumably happy for it, just as Sakura is presumably happy with Sasuke.
> 
> I also think Ino diverted a powerful attack the Juubi was going to send towards the Shinobi Alliance, I can't remember exactly but the war arc was a mess anyway. Sakura's talents in ninjutsu are noteworthy and she IS the student of a Sannin, but Ino's accomplishments shouldn't be totally swept under the rug. The girl was mastering her craft and had bigger balls than Chouji.
> 
> I personally think Sakura and Ino both ended up happy in romance and both are capable ninja, but *I think you might be downplaying Ino a liiiiittle bit.* No? Yes?



I don't really think so. If Ino had a choice between Sai and Sasuke are people really going to tell me she'd pick Sai?  

And Ino may have mastered her specific craft, but is it better than Sakura's? Not a chance IMO. Super strength and medical ninjutsu far exceed anything Ino can do. Sakura can also summon an enormous slug that spits acid, can split itself, and can heal. 

I'm not even a fan of Sakura, but when you look at it straight up I don't see how people can say Ino even came close to competing with Sakura in those 2 categories.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I don't really think so. If Ino had a choice between Sai and Sasuke are people really going to tell me she'd pick Sai?
> 
> And Ino may have mastered her specific craft, but is it better than Sakura's? Not a chance IMO. Super strength and medical ninjutsu far exceed anything Ino can do. Sakura can also summon an enormous slug that spits acid, can split itself, and can heal.
> 
> I'm not even a fan of Sakura, but when you look at it straight up I don't see how people can say Ino even came close to competing with Sakura in those 2 categories.



I don't know, I'd like to think over time Ino had LET him go, but again the IT dream she had really shows that she was clinging to him somewhere in her heart. Sai did feel almost like the runner-up prize. If it wasn't for that dream I could comfortably say Ino was able to let Sasuke go and move on from it, at least she could get to know Sai, and Sai would probably be around more due to no need for atonement. 

Ino has as much chance of defeating an opponent without knowledge as Sakura, it's just that Sakura's poses much less personal risk if she misses, and Ino is team dependent. Ino's abilities shouldn't be totally outclassed, but from a large-scale perspective I can see how Sakura might be considered better in ninjutsu due to her utility with both Katsuyu and healing. Ino does things Sakura isn't capable of, and vice versa.

I don't hold a particular bias towards these girls either but I can't say that Ino flat out lost or became weaker, I think these two are still best friends and view each other as rivals who keep one another on their toes. Anyway, it's cool that you disagree, I'm going to stick to my tie answers. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

Funny, but what did Sakura ever achieve in a battle? She tied against Ino, lost to some sound nin, fought Sasori (well, Chiyo steered her, but still, Sakura was there), kicking some fodder, and got to punch Kaguya because Kakashi place her there (and Kishi had to force some 'team 7' down our throats)
Oh, and hitting Naruto too. In that contrast she probably achieve more than even Sasuke himself 

Apart from those minor things, Sakura was most useful for her healing. True, a useful skill. But in battle, Ino by far outdid her. Ino's moment of glory wasn't knocking away some fodder, no: Ino saved people by invading minds, played a fundamental role by connection the minds of the alliance, etc, etc. I agree with Nesha: Ino by far outdid Sakura during the war.

And some punches (that never hit when it matters) aren't going to convince me that Sakura is stronger in ninjutsu than Ino. 

In terms of romance.. Well, Ino got the Sasuke-lookalike. But I'd say Sai is a better version of Sasuke. One that doesn't kill, betray, mistreat, etc. One that doesn't go out of town for his own mission of atonement, but rather stays close to his wife and kid. I'd say Ino got the best out of that too. But considering how looks are suddenly the key factor when talking about romance...


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> I don't know, I'd like to think over time Ino had LET him go, but again the IT dream she had really shows that she was clinging to him somewhere in her heart. Sai did feel almost like the runner-up prize. If it wasn't for that dream I could comfortably say Ino was able to let Sasuke go and move on from it, at least she could get to know Sai, and Sai would probably be around more due to no need for atonement.



Sai essentially was a runner-up. You only marry a Sasuke clone when you know you couldn't have the original. 



> Ino has as much chance of defeating an opponent without knowledge as Sakura, it's just that Sakura's poses much less personal risk if she misses, and Ino is team dependent. Ino's abilities shouldn't be totally outclassed, but from a large-scale perspective I can see how Sakura might be considered better in ninjutsu due to her utility with both Katsuyu and healing. Ino does things Sakura isn't capable of, and vice versa.



Sakura is capable of defeating many more opponents with her skill set than Ino would be capable of doing with hers and that should say everything. Sakura can hit you with immense force, heal from almost any injury, heal others with ease, and summon a giant slug that's extremely capable in both a combative and supportive role. Ino simply doesn't have that type of combat prowess or versatility. 



> I don't hold a particular bias towards these girls either but I can't say that Ino flat out lost or became weaker, I think these two are still best friends and view each other as rivals who keep one another on their toes. Anyway, it's cool that you disagree, I'm going to stick to my tie answers. Thanks for the clarification.



Neither do I, but looking at things Ino simply didn't come close in either category IMO. But anyway, it's fine if you disagree. I'm not trying to force my opinion on you.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> And some punches (that never hit when it matters) aren't going to convince me that Sakura is stronger in ninjutsu than Ino.



I think the argument to be made for the punches is that it takes, what I THINK (I can't remember), some seriously good chakra control? If it was as easy as we think it is, more characters might have used it but we only saw maybe two primary characters doing such a thing. Chakra control aids in ninjutsu so ...I guess in a way the chakra-enhanced strength KIND OF ties into it?




Altair21 said:


> Sai essentially was a runner-up. You only marry a Sasuke clone when you know you couldn't have the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's HARD to defend Ino taking Sai because her IT dream made her look like Part 1 brat all over again, but you know, hopefully it was eventually for more than his looks. Ino kinda lost some points with me after that horrible dream ...a few characters did.

Well Asuma said don't lose in ninjutsu, not necessarily 'Don't let Sakura beat you in owning a bunch of dudes', so I think it was just him hoping she'd never accept second best to Sakura and continue getting stronger due to her pride as a woman and a ninja. Sakura and Ino have carried that rivalry for most of their lives, he just wants her to do her best even after he's gone. In outright power Sakura has the upper hand over Ino, this isn't debatable at all, Ino will lose. The 'ninjutsu' argument just didn't seem to account for how many foes she could beat, but to just ...well, me being a broken record, continue growing into a strong ninja and better herself.

It's fine to disagree, yeah. At least we're not negging and calling each other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because our opinions are different, right?  SOME PEOPLE AROUND HERE... they don't know how to do that.


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Sai essentially was a runner-up. You only marry a Sasuke clone when you know you couldn't have the original.
> 
> *Sakura is capable of defeating many more opponents with her skill set* than Ino would be capable of doing with hers and that should say everything. Sakura can hit you with immense force, heal from almost any injury, heal others with ease, and summon a giant slug that's extremely capable in both a combative and supportive role. Ino simply doesn't have that type of combat prowess or versatility.
> 
> Neither do I, but looking at things Ino simply didn't come close in either category IMO. But anyway, it's fine if you disagree. I'm not trying to force my opinion on you.


Sakura had amazing potential, with her skill set she could be a true Queen and Flower dancing on the battlefield. She could be. But she's not because her journey is full of big words, possibilities and constant fails. I start to love Sakura with all my heart if I won't touch manga for a long time but if only I read at least one chapter with her all I have is bitter taste.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

samishige said:


> Sakura had amazing potential, with her skill set she could be a true Queen and Flower dancing on the battlefield. She could be. But she's not because her journey is full of big words, possibilities and constant fails. I start to love Sakura with all my heart if I won't touch manga for a long time but if only I read at least one chapter with her all I have is bitter taste.



Nobody's arguing that she's failed at times. Doesn't change the fact that her combat prowess and versatility far outstrips that of Ino. Ino's a kunoichi who does better when she works in tandem with a team. Sakura with her skill set can excel individually or in a team.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 14, 2014)

Where did it show that Sakura was superior in healing than Tsunade?

 

And what feats did Sakura had that made her superior to Tsunade in healing?



Because the best healing feat we got in the war arc is not from Sakura it was from Naruto and Tsunade

Naruto
> Regenerating Kakashi's left eye
> Revitalizing Guy who used the 8th gate

Tsunade
> Healing the 5 kage while still cut in half

Sakura
> Healing a Kyubiless Naruto -> which she failed
> Giving energy to Obito -> Which is a plot device -> She has more chakra than half of Naruto's full chakra which include all the 9 bijuus. lol to anyone who would believe that.
> Healing the cut off arm of Sauce and Nardo ->Which any decent medic nin could do -> If she regrew the arms I'd agree that she surpassed Tsunade but that didn't happen and Tsunade is the one giving the two new arms
 what else?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Where did it show that Sakura was superior in healing than Tsunade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where has anybody said that she was superior to Tsunade in healing? I know I haven't said it and I never would because Tsunade has the better healing feats.


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Nobody's arguing that she's failed at times. Doesn't change the fact that her combat prowess and versatility far outstrips that of Ino. Ino's a kunoichi who does better when she works in tandem with a team. Sakura with her skill set can excel individually or in a team.


But she can't. She fails constantly. It's not like she failed once, she failed twice and than learned something and stopped failing. Sakura has to be babysit constantly or she'll endanger herself or her team.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Where did it show that Sakura was superior in healing than Tsunade?



I'm not sure why this is being used against Sakura, since it's a comparison between rivals, not master and student.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

samishige said:


> But she can't. She fails constantly. It's not like she failed once, she failed twice and than learned something and stopped failing. Sakura has to be babysit constantly or she'll endanger herself or her team.



Uh she was a critical piece in defeating Sasori and she also helped when it came to defeat Kaguya. Not to mention healing the entire ninja alliance. Oh and helping Obito rescue Sasuke from Kaguya's dimension. Oh and she also kept Naruto from dying in The Last by using her healing prowess to continuously heal him for 3 DAYS. 

And once again, none of this is relevant when it pertains to the skill set of Sakura and Ino. 

Some of you let your hate cloud your ability to objectively assess a character. I don't even like Sakura, but I don't sit here and let my dislike for her character cloud my judgement.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Where did it show that Sakura was superior in healing than Tsunade?






> Haruno Sakura :
> Strongest Healing Ninja of the Hidden Leaf.
> Inherited the will, power and knowledge of her master Tsunade


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Where has anybody said that she was superior to Tsunade in healing? I know I haven't said it and I never would because Tsunade has the better healing feats.





Revy said:


> I don't find either Sai or Sasuke romantically appealing. But at least Sai is by Ino's side instead of out there in the woods taking a long piss. So Ino wins this.
> 
> Sakura and Ino are both masters of their own techniques. Sakura surpassed Tsunade in medical ninjutsu and Ino surpassed everyone in her clan in mind transfer ninjutsu. It's a tie.





Rosi said:


> Well, during the Last timeline Sakura is already a jounin and the strongest medic nin in Konoha, while Ino is still a chuunin like everyone else. Sakura also got the Sauce. There was that joke about Sai being his replacement, but judging by Ino's wet dream that doesn't appear to be the case. Sai still sucks though.
> 
> So Sakura wins out in the end  Poor Asuma.



 **


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 14, 2014)

But seriously I'm still skeptical with any Databook since 

-> Lightspeed Haku
-> Amaterasu being as hot as the sun

 so can you give any panel or screen shot for the feats



> I'm not sure why this is being used against Sakura, since it's a comparison between rivals, not master and student.



I'm just asking because people are already using it.

And obviously being superior to Tsunade automatically gives her a win in this thread since Tsunade is superior to Ino


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Uh she was a critical piece in defeating Sasori and she also helped when it came to defeat Kaguya. Not to mention healing the entire ninja alliance. Oh and helping Obito rescue Sasuke from Kaguya's dimension. Oh and she also kept Naruto from dying in The Last by using her healing prowess to continuously heal him for 3 DAYS.
> 
> And once again, none of this is relevant when it pertains to the skill set of Sakura and Ino.
> 
> Some of you let your hate cloud your ability to objectively assess a character. I don't even like Sakura, but I don't sit here and let my dislike for her character cloud my judgement.


Yes, she was critical piece but she would die if acted alone, unlike you said. Her help in defeating Kaguya was taking place of random clone for sake of T7 glorious reunion. Yes, she healed Alliance and it was brilliant but that asspulled byakugo? Her being unable heal Shika and suddenly able to help Obito is asspull as well. LAST is... well, I don't want to talk about this, sorry.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

samishige said:


> Yes, she was critical piece but she would die if acted alone, unlike you said. Her help in defeating Kaguya was taking place of random clone for sake of T7 glorious reunion. Yes, she healed Alliance and it was brilliant but that asspulled byakugo? Her being unable heal Shika and suddenly able to help Obito is asspull as well. LAST is... well, I don't want to talk about this, sorry.



Excuses don't dismiss the feats she accomplished. She has proven herself to be quite useful on numerous occasions. Heck, there was another feat for her in The Last where she was the one who broke the entire team out of one of the genjutsu's Tonrei had setup. 

She's a strong and capable kunoichi regardless of whether you like it or not.


----------



## samishige (Dec 14, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Excuses don't dismiss the feats she accomplished. She has proven herself to be quite useful on numerous occasions. *Heck, there was another feat for her in The Last where she was the one who broke the entire team out of one of the genjutsu's Tonrei had setup.*
> 
> She's a strong and capable kunoichi regardless of whether you like it or not.


And in 693 Sasuke knocked her up with random genjutsu. I just can't. Strong and capable, my ass... let's stop this pointless argument. Especially with pulling only last arc.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 14, 2014)

samishige said:


> And in 693 Sasuke knocked her up with random genjutsu. I just can't. Strong and capable, my ass... let's stop this pointless argument. Especially with pulling only last arc.



You mean a genjutsu from the strongest doujutsu in the verse which put all 9 bijuu under his control with a mere glance? If you really expected her to break that then you're delusional. 

And yes she's strong and capable. I've already given enough evidence to prove it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> I'm just asking because people are already using it.
> 
> And obviously being superior to Tsunade automatically gives her a win in this thread since Tsunade is superior to Ino



I cannot disagree with Tsunade > Ino but I find it a little flimsy to use Tsunade to make the point of Sakura beating Ino because Sakura is superior in medical jutsu and Ino was never really about it.

I already gave my opinions on the rivals, but I don't think Tsunade is needed to make a point of Sakura > Ino. Just, you know, use feats and all.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 14, 2014)

> Her help in defeating Kaguya was taking place of random clone for sake of T7 glorious reunion.



That was also a plot device considering Nardo threw 9 bijuu rasenshuriken to Kaguya and She never Broke her horn but Sakura's punch broke it, Seriously anyone that accepted that feat from Sakura should start evaluating themselves.



> Just, you know, use feats and all.



This is the reason I ask it since people are using the statement that Sakura is superior to Tsunade without providing a definite proof or feat.. That's why I made the post.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> This is the reason I ask it since people are using the statement that Sakura is superior to Tsunade without providing a definite proof or feat.. That's why I made the post.



Oooh okay NOW I get what you're saying. Yeah, that's not how things should work, but if something was written by Kishimoto people tend to just accept it without it being displayed on panel. A lot can happen in two years, but I'm not inclined to believe Sakura surpassed Tsunade. It's kind of the case of 'Kishi said its canon therefore it's gotta be true', although we never SEE it, he says its true, so people just go with it. You can't really say Kishimoto is wrong but at the same time if he didn't prove something through feats, it's hard to take it seriously. 

To avoid derailing this thread into something entirely different though, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Synn (Dec 14, 2014)

Ino was always in the lead, so Sakura never really stood a chance.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 14, 2014)

Lets see. Sakura got the man they both spent their entire lives pining over, with Ino hilariously ending up with a guy made to be Sasuke's replacement. I'd say Sakura won when it came to romance.

No slight to Ino, but it's not really debatable that Sakura's better in the Ninjutsu department either. Hell, she has more S rank techniques to her name than even Sasuke.


----------



## Di Maria (Dec 14, 2014)

She lost in both aspect

Sakura managed win Sasuke (Ino lost in that)

Sakura became a Sannin and a jounin (Ino also lost in that)

Shame really...


----------



## Radice (Dec 14, 2014)

Di Maria said:


> She lost in both aspect
> 
> Sakura managed win Sasuke (Ino lost in that)
> 
> ...



Sakura has better son too.
Ino's son looks like an alien.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 14, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Ino had the cooler sensei. Everything else is irrelevant.



Are you saying that kakashi is not cooler than asuma


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ino got a man she loved. I don't see how that's a loss.
> 
> As far as ninjutsu is concerned, we don't see enough of Ino to tell.


Ino settled for a guy that looks, and acts like the man she loves(Sasuke).



DaVizWiz said:


> Nah he wanted to fight him because he was his rival, he clearly stated it in that same chapter, and several times throughout the manga.
> 
> You could see Sasuke enjoying the battle as if it were a competition for him, a competition between rivals.


He wanted to fight Naruto because he was trying to sever all his bonds. Jealousy had nothing to do with it unless you're referring to Part 1.

Enjoying a Battle=/=Being Jealous of Combatant

Naruto has also stated numerous times his excitement in wanting to beat Sasuke.  Is he jealous as well?



Nesha said:


> Despite his hardships in life, Sai grew up to have a beautiful, intelligent, and loving wife and became a devoted father and husband. *He's actually around to be there for his wife and child, and not taking atonement trips 10 years after the war ended.*


Assumptions



> Ino and Ino *alone *is the reason why the Alliance was able to win the Fourth War.



Sakura's the reason Naruto and Sasuke sealed Kaguya. 
Saving the fate of humanity>Ending a war



> Tsunade took cells from her dead grandfather's corpse and created fucking prosthetic arms for Sasuke and Naruto. Something that's fucking unheard of.


Sakura created an antidote to Sasori 's poison. Also unheard of, what's your point?


> Sorry. Sakura didn't surpass Tsunade in medical skills. She merely copy-pasted them--barely. Sakura could only manage to stop the bleeding from Naruto and Sasuke.


You expected her to regrow their arms on the spot? 




> Ino has a devoted husband who there for her and her child.


The irony of this.I suppose you believe that Naruto is there for his kids.



> Sakura's a single mother in her own marriage


>Single Mother
>Sarada knows her father



> who's child looks like another woman's,


As opposed to Ino's alien looking offspring? 

Even If Sarada looked like another woman's child (which is your opinion, and isn't on heard of in real life) it dosen't mean anything since at the end of the day Sarada came from Sakura's vagina.



> and domestic skills aren't enough to keep her man at home.


Stop projecting you alternate ending on Sakura, and confusing it with canon . Shikamaru wasn't seen at home with his wife; I guess Temari's domestic skills aren't good enough.  



> Sai never tried to murder Ino, her friends, or everyone else because of a tangent.
> 
> Sasuke... uh... yeah...
> 
> ...



"black hair like Madara" Dafuq? So does Sai.
Your bitterness is so obvious. You've created your own fanfiction because you can't handle the reality of SS canonization. This is just sad.


Altair21 said:


> Romance - She married a Sasuke knockoff. The fuck does that tell you?
> Ninjutsu - Is Ino able to leave immense craters in the ground with her punches and is she one of the best medical shinobi in the world?
> 
> Sorry but Ino was trounced in both categories.


This guy gets it.


----------



## Radice (Dec 14, 2014)

Sasuke is still traveling and  absent father. It's pure a Fanfiction
it wouldn't make sense for Sasuke to start a family and have a child if he didn't feel he has atoned enough.

Sarada only wants more attention from Sasuke like Bolt wants to Naruto.
She says she resembles Boruto when it comes to "Dad".


Did it means Hinata is a single mother?


Sarada is smiling in the last panel when she talks about her father. She  she knows Sasuke  very well to describe him as "shannaro"

In chapter 700 kishimoto stated what will be the main theme of part 3.
It will be the relationship between boruto and naruto and sarada and sasuke…


----------



## Zef (Dec 14, 2014)

Radice said:


> Sasuke is still traveling and  absent father. It's pure a Fanfiction
> it wouldn't make sense for Sasuke to start a family and have a child if he didn't feel he has atoned enough.
> 
> Sarada only wants more attention from Sasuke like Bolt wants to Naruto.
> ...



Everything you just said makes sense so they won't believe it. They have to find a reason to hate Sakura, and shit on her so they create these head canon's to ease their butthurt.


----------



## Silver Fang (Dec 14, 2014)

I would say it's a tie, because the rivalry is dead. They both got a man they cared for, and had children they care for. I don't think of Sai as a replacement. Now maybe Kishi intended that for Ino, however in terms of Ino's character, I think she likes Sai as a separate person from Sasuke. She was attracted to both, and apparently got to know Sai, and came to love him. And with age, he's probably not emotionally crippled anymore. We see him  genuinely show solid emotion when facing his brother, and I think from then on, he can get back to how he was before Shin died. 

In terms of Ninjutsu, I would say eve. Ino has mastered her Clan techniques and been very useful in the war. Sakura has mastered her medical learning, and is a grand healer, with super punch.


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2014)

Ino works better in a big unit as a support, Sakura works better as a housewife.


----------



## RFujinami (Dec 14, 2014)

Radice said:


> *Sakura has better son* too.
> Ino's son looks like an alien.



Salad is a boy?


----------



## Kusa (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol wait guys. Inos son is going to be the biggest bishi when he grows up.


----------



## N120 (Dec 14, 2014)

well, yes and no.

as a medic sakura does rank a notch higher, but as an overall medic/combat-nin, i think ino holds her own and is far more verstile and competent.

mind control, mulitple body capture, recon, infiltration, telepathic comunication etc etc are things that are far more valuable to a mission than someone who can just punch and heal.

imo ino has more leadership qualities than sakura, and thats been the case since part 1.

pairing wise, idk.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 14, 2014)

It's about the rivalry spirit between them, not really the boy. Their fight during part 1 was very explicit about it. Sakura said their fight had nothing to do with Sasuke and Ino cut her hair to beat her (even though long hair was supposed to attract Sasuke).


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 15, 2014)

ino has surely beaten both sakura and hinata in one thing XD


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Sai apparently thinks Naruto has a small dick while Sasuke would rather be outside than fucking his woman.

We can all guess who is getting the most out of their relationship satisfaction wise, no?


----------



## Arinna (Dec 15, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> ino has surely beaten both sakura and hinata in one thing XD



Hahaha, that's actually true.   Although Naruto kind of have an artificial arm right ?


----------



## Naiad (Dec 15, 2014)

In Love; i think both have one! they both kinda got t he guy they wanted and didnt end up with someone compleltly different!

Ninjutsu; they are about to be equal but i think inos techniques are more versatile than Sakuras!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't say Ino lost in romance because she end up with Sai  but in ninjutsu yeah ...


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Sai's a better man than Sasuke overall, after suffering his loss (brother) he sucked it up and moved on, while Sasuke couldn't, and tried to kill his friend several times as a result of being jealous of him (as he admitted in 698). Sai was a stronger and more noble man.
> 
> So, she won in romance.
> 
> ...



Well She lost in Ninjutsu for sure. But in Romance, I agree, Ino has her husband by her side. And I'm pretty sure she also has him by the balls too.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It's about the rivalry spirit between them, not really the boy. Their fight during part 1 was very explicit about it. Sakura said their fight had nothing to do with Sasuke and Ino cut her hair to beat her (even though long hair was supposed to attract Sasuke).



But Ino's husbando is a Sasuke clone 

Rivalry involved Sasuke confirmed


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> But Ino's husbando is a Sasuke clone
> 
> Rivalry involved Sasuke confirmed



To be honest, Sasuke's name is mud right now, even after he helped save the world. Sai is a safer choice in my opinion. At least he didn't have bingo-books with bounties from other Kage's on his head.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 15, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> To be honest, Sasuke's name is mud right now, even after he helped save the world. Sai is a safer choice in my opinion. At least he didn't have bingo-books with bounties from other Kage's on his head.



Is that all you see? 

Sasuke killed Danzo, the man that coerced Sai into fighting in his own brother and almost killing him before the brother died from his own illness.
Danzo's death granted Sai freedom, he could talk about root, he was free from the Seal that Danzo placed on his tongue but ohhh...
You and God knows whom else forgot about that tidbit... 

Sasuke's name was destined to be sullied, but in the end he only wanted what was right for himself since the Leaf was pretty much indifferent towards the Uchiha massacre, Itachi's intentions and the crap that Danzo, Hiruzen and Tobirama did.
Sasuke still contributed a lot to the betterment of the Shinobi world.
Sai's isn't a real choice for Ino.
Sai is a forced, last resort.
A panic room button.. :ho

He's just a mere imitation, a doll for Ino.
A bronze medal and nothing more 
Kishimoto paired Sai and Ino just to prove that Ino lost the rivalry and needed some sort of
pseudo, Sasuke-esque drone to feel better :ho


----------



## hokage5522 (Dec 15, 2014)

Come on guys ino loss big time. When comes to love the man sakura and ino both fought over time and again ended up with sakura leaving ino to settle for a sasuke look- alike clone in sai. (point to sakura). In terms of ninjutsu, i wont put dowm ino skills because she did help out a lot in the war, but when the major battles were going down against the god-tier villians with the world truly at stake, it was sakura in the mix and no ino. when it comes to skills,  sakura has been praise by everyone from shiuze to freaking hashirama (second point to sakura) i noticed how ppl are comparing sasuke life to sai, i guess they have to because you sure as hell cant compare them in power as ninja can you.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2014)

After reading that the mangaka was fearful of Sakura's notoriety and that he considered replacing her...I'm not sure if there are any winners.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Sakura was so popular she was about to take over the manga. We gotta thank Kishimoto for stopping that


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Is that all you see?
> 
> Sasuke killed Danzo, the man that coerced Sai into fighting in his own brother and almost killing him before the brother died from his own illness.
> Danzo's death granted Sai freedom, he could talk about root, he was free from the Seal that Danzo placed on his tongue but ohhh...
> ...



Sasuke did one thing for the Shinobi world, (Danzo argument aside), though to be fair, it was probably one of the biggest things he could have done. He saved the ninja world. So that's to be fair. However, he's pissed off a lot of people, and the Uchiha have also pissed off a lot of people, where Uchiha have caused a good 70% of all major problems in the Ninja World.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 15, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> But Ino's husbando is a Sasuke clone
> 
> Rivalry involved Sasuke confirmed



It's just the type the guy they like.

Black haired and black eyed. Emotionally constipated.


----------



## Suit (Dec 15, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> ino has surely beaten both sakura and hinata in one thing XD


----------



## samishige (Dec 15, 2014)

Raiden said:


> After reading that the mangaka was fearful of Sakura's notoriety and that he considered replacing her...I'm not sure if there are any winners.


This. Kishi's women sucks so much...


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

Hinata as the main heroine?

No thanks.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

^well, too late to complain now. Kishi went ahead and did It anyway.

Ino did win in ninjutsu AND love if we look at things objectively.

Keeping in mind both are support nin; While sakura is a superior medic she isn't that good on the battle field. Ino, while being the lesser skilled but very competent medic, she has more versatile ninjutsu.

As for love, well im sure sai never punched her in the gut or chopped her in the back of the neck, that alone gives her a better building block for a relationship from the offset. It can only go up from there on.

Sakura on the other hand, struggled miserably to get sasuke to even acknowledge her as a person, let alone a friend or potential partner.

It's probably wrong to compare,as both are happy in the end and thats a good thing. But like I said before, ino takes the centre stage in both categories, in her team and her marriage. Sakura plays third fiddle in her team and marriage.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> ^well, too late to complain now. Kishi went ahead and did It anyway.


Eh don't go over people's heads now.  There are still those that think the female character that's seen the most is the heroine in Japanese manga.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> There are still those that think the female character that's seen the most is the heroine in Japanese manga.




She isn't?


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> Ino did win in ninjutsu AND love if we look at things objectively.



No she didn't. 



> Keeping in mind both are support nin; While sakura is a superior medic she isn't that good on the battle field. Ino, while being the lesser skilled but very competent medic, she has more versatile ninjutsu.



So Ino can heal an entire shinobi alliance? Ino can heal from almost any injury? Ino can kill you with a single strike? Ino can summon a massive slug that can spit acid, heal, and split itself? Ino excels when it comes to breaking genjutsu?

Oh wait, that's Sakura who can do all that.  



> As for love, well im sure sai never punched her in the gut or chopped her in the back of the neck, that alone gives her a better building block for a relationship from the offset. It can only go up from there on.
> 
> Sakura on the other hand, struggled miserably to get sasuke to even acknowledge her as a person, let alone a friend or potential partner.



Ino married a Sasuke clone because she couldn't have the original.  



> It's probably wrong to compare,as both are happy in the end and thats a good thing. But like I said before, ino takes the centre stage in both categories, in her team and her marriage. Sakura plays third fiddle in her team and marriage.



Ino doesn't have 2 god tier shinobi on her team.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 15, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> She isn't?


I'd say no; actually I wouldn't consider there actually to be a heroine in Naruto, and the closest you'd get would be Hinata, since she ended up with the main hero of the series.

There was a conversation going on in a post-Kishimoto interview in regards to what a heroine actually is in Japanese shounen, but I may have taken too much of it out of context - although it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> ^well, too late to complain now. Kishi went ahead and did It anyway.
> 
> Ino did win in ninjutsu AND love if we look at things objectively.
> 
> ...


no its more how you look at it. i love how you people try to put rules on things to justify your opinions.

ok i don't understand why everyone keeps talking about versatile when it comes to ninjutsu as way of winning. asuma never mentioned anything like that so thats fanfiction.  even so sakura does have versatile with her ninjutsu. she has multiple healing jutsu and summoning jutsu besides her offensive jutsu. sakura is definitely way more powerful than ino could ever hope to be. ino needs her teamates to even pull off her mind transfer jutsu thing. ino is a good team player but not solo. sakura can do both. so no i don't see ino beating her in ninjutsu. 

also ino had help from hinata when controlling obito for a second  because of the distance between them. that wasn't a solo effort. that was another thing throwing me off in this thread.


as for love the time that comment was made by asuma ino and sakura were fighting over sasuke not sai... if you were really fair about this then you would obviously admit ino lost that battle too. she moved on and there is nothing wrong with that but she doesn't "beat" sakura in love. really this part is stupid to me. i mean both got somebody they loved so don't see why we would ever compare this nor say who won in a fair manner. i mean most people will downplay sasuke anyways and pretend his character never changed.. 

i don't hate ino though and actually like her character.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Ino saved Naruto's life, the same thing Sakura did. In this they are even.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 15, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Sai's a better man than Sasuke overall, after suffering his loss (brother) he sucked it up and moved on, while Sasuke couldn't, and tried to kill his friend several times as a result of being jealous of him (as he admitted in 698). Sai was a stronger and more noble man.
> 
> So, she won in romance.
> 
> ...



^This. 

/thread


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 15, 2014)

Sakura is way above ino when it comes to ninjutsu. Boss summon, multiple S-rank ninjutsu under her belt one letting her use the haxxest healing jutsu and high tier strength. Ino just got a cool assist technique, far weaker medic techniques and...well yeah.

Ugh as for the love crap i guess they are equal since they are both happy in marriage. You could take a jab at ino for losing to sakura in getting sasuke in the end tho.


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Assist? She broke into Obito's mind and deflected a deadly attack. How is this assisting? The way I see it whoever picks one side vastly underestimates the other which is kind of the curse of Sakura. Underestimated cause she sucks and overestimated because of her main heroine status.


----------



## LesExit (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't think either lost or won...
Ino and Sakura are best friends...I don't think Ino is so insecure about herself to feel awful about not getting with Sasuke or being stronger than Sakura in some areas. They're both good in their own ways


----------



## Jagger (Dec 15, 2014)

Love Seeker said:


> ino has surely beaten both sakura and hinata in one thing XD


At least Naruto or Sasuke aren't going to die because of a heart disease at the age of 40.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> Assist? *She broke into Obito's mind and deflected a deadly attack*. How is this assisting? The way I see it whoever picks one side vastly underestimates the other which is kind of the curse of Sakura. Underestimated cause she sucks and overestimated because of her main heroine status.



With the Hyuga's help. 



Facts are Ino isn't anywhere near Sakura in terms of combat prowess. If they were to fight then Sakura would utterly humiliate her. 

People should try actually being objective instead of letting such drivel like hatred of a fictional character cloud your judgment.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow, Ino saved Naruto's life too. 

Imagine how much better villains would be without him, and many other characters would stay fine characters...
It would look more like ninja story, and not a bible.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So Ino can heal an entire shinobi alliance? Ino can heal from almost any injury? Ino can kill you with a single strike? Ino can summon a massive slug that can spit acid, heal, and split itself? Ino excels when it comes to breaking genjutsu?



Medic: So you're agreeing with me that sakura is the better medic. Cool.

One strike: Ino can kill with a single strike, just as every other ninja could potentially can kill someone with a single strike. sakura isnt anything special in this regard.

Summon: Ino could take control of both katsuyu and sakura and have the two battle eachother, potentially.

Genjutsu: show me one panel where ino fell under genjutsu and I'll give you two where sakura fell under genjutsu. Give me one where sakura can enter someone else's mind 

Okay, none of this countered my original points. You left out Inos ability, which tells me that you accept she has more versatile jutsus.



> Ino married a Sasuke clone because she couldn't have the original.



Some may argue she married the better version. 



> Ino doesn't have 2 god tier shinobi on her team.



you could revert sasu/Naru back to preskip versions of themselves, and still she'd be in the background with the crickets. its not the power output that puts her there.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 15, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:
			
		

> multiple S-rank ninjutsu under her belt one letting her use the haxxest healing jutsu and high tier strength



Can anyone elaborate this multiple S-rank ninjutsu under Sakura's belt? 

I've been seeing this claim multiple times and I'm curious what are these S rank ninjutsu you are talking about.



> Jutsu
> 
> Chakra Enhanced Strength - No Rank
> 
> ...



Hundred Seal, Ninja Art Creation Rebirth - Hundred Strength Release, Yin Seal,  Creation Rebirth.... is all the same jutsu that originated from the Yin Seal.... I'm not even sure why they need to separate it in the wiki.

 


So that's 1 S-Rank Jutsu where's the rest?


----------



## Rios (Dec 15, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> With the Hyuga's help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what? Sakura cant heal at the scale she did without her summons's help. A sentient summon mind you, not a tool.

What driver? How Sakura cant do much of her healing without Katsya's help? Or how she doesnt have anything unique and clan related to offer like Ino does? Or how even though her strength is great she is still a clumsy fighter who gets blindsided by fodder juubilings?

Nobody cares about a straight one on one fight, apparently you do since this is your only way of elevating your chosen girl above the other. As it has been pointed out Ino fills a very important role in big engagements, a role Sakura can never hope to fulfill.

Which doesnt matter because I already deemed them even you buffoon.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 15, 2014)

Sakura is stronger than Ino.

Deal with it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 15, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> I'd say no;



Kishi says Sakura is tho.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> Medic: So you're agreeing with me that sakura is the better medic. Cool.



More like a far far better medic. It's literally not even close. Her medical prowess is so great that even Sasori was incredibly surprised that she managed to make a antidote for his poison. 



> One strike: Ino can kill with a single strike, just as every other ninja could potentially can kill someone with a single strike. sakura isnt anything special in this regard.



Yes this surely isn't anything special.



It's not like Hashirama was impressed or anything.



But yea it surely wasn't anything special. 



> Summon: Ino could take control of both katsuyu and sakura and have the two battle eachother, potentially.



And why don't you actually show me where Ino has ever succeeded with her mind transfer jutsu without first pinning down said target? 



> Genjutsu: show me one panel where ino fell under genjutsu



Implying she's ever even been struck by a genjutsu.  Facts are she's never been implied to be a genjutsu type nor does she have any genjutsu feats whatsoever. Sakura on the other hand does. 



> and I'll give you two where sakura fell under genjutsu.



You mean one where she was a genin and another that was from the strongest doujutsu in the verse? You're not exactly helping your case here.  I mean it's not like Sakura was the one who broke the entire team out of a genjutsu in The Last or anything. 



> Give me one where sakura can enter someone else's mind



You mean a jutsu that's only ever succeeded when Ino's had help? Not exactly a very useful jutsu on its own. Definitely not compared to Sakura's insane strength, healing, summon, and seal. 



> Okay, none of this countered my original points. You left out Inos ability, which tells me that you accept she has more versatile jutsus.



More versatile jutsu? No she doesn't. Not even close. Ino can communicate and take control of a persons mind WITH HELP. Sakura can heal entire armies, strike with insane strength, summon a giant slug that's extremely helpful in both a combative and supportive role, heal from practically any injury, genjutsu expertise, etc. But yes please go on about how Ino is more versatile. 



> Some may argue she married the better version.



And? It doesn't change the fact that she married a Sasuke clone because she couldn't have the original. 

Unless you really think that if given the choice Ino would really pick Sai over Sasuke, in which case I can only leave amused. 



> you could revert sasu/Naru back to preskip versions of themselves, and still she'd be in the background with the crickets. *its not the power output that puts her there.*



Yea it pretty much was. She was always the burden on the team because she was always the weakest one, which is emphasized several times throughout the manga.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 15, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Kishi says Sakura is tho.


Oh well. 

I'd almost be better off believing there is no heroine.  It isn't like it would change how I interpreted the story all these years.  You know, or that Sasuke was really the heroine all this time. (whiny ass bitch)


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> So what? Sakura cant heal at the scale she did without her summons's help. A sentient summon mind you, not a tool.



That doesn't really matter as the summoning jutsu is a part of her arsenal.



> What driver? How Sakura cant do much of her healing without Katsya's help?



Uh Neither can Tsunade. Doesn't make her any less of a medical kunoichi because of it. Not that it matters since Katsuyu is part of Sakura's arsenal no matter how you try and spin it. 



> Or how she doesnt have anything unique and clan related to offer like Ino does?



And this is relevant how? Who cares about unique clan jutsu.



> Or how even though her strength is great she is still a clumsy fighter who gets blindsided by fodder juubilings?



I wonder exactly how Ino would fair in that situation? Well I think she'd probably be dead considering her only useful jutsu pertains to communication. 



> Nobody cares about a straight one on one fight, apparently you do since this is your only way of elevating your chosen girl above the other.



Yea it's surely my only way of proving she's superior when I've mentioned Sakura's medical prowess countless times now, but clearly you're not doing much reading when replying to my posts. 

My chosen girl? Oh my  I guess when you assess a certain character objectively she's automatically your chosen girl. I had a good laugh at that one. Thanks. 



> As it has been pointed out Ino fills a very important role in big engagements, a role Sakura can never hope to fulfill.



Yes a medical kunoichi who's healed the entire alliance surely can't hope to fulfill a very important role in big engagements. 



> Which doesnt matter because I already deemed them even you buffoon.



Ah so now we've reached the insults. Not exactly surprising considering your argument wasn't even worth the time I took responding to it.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 15, 2014)

Katsuyu is not detrimental to Sakura's defense in this case since unlike a normal summon Katsuyu uses the Chakra of her summoner. When she is healing or fighting.

So yes Sakura can heal the whole alliance without Katsuyu. She just need more time since she is alone and there are thousands of Shinobi. But, she has the chakra in spades.



> Katsuyu has also noted that its power is directly tied in to that of its summoner and their Strength of a Hundred Seal.



So. Katsuyu's strength = Sakura. Which is Unlike with gamabunta, GamaKichi, Manda, and Oaba. Who had their own streingth.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Katsuyu is not detrimental to Sakura's defense in this case since unlike a normal summon Katsuyu uses the Chakra of her summoner. When she is healing.
> 
> So yes Sakura can heal the whole alliance without her she just need more time since She is alone but she has the chakra in spades.



You're right. I forgot about that statement about Katsuyu's power being tied to its summoners chakra.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 15, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Can anyone elaborate this multiple S-rank ninjutsu under Sakura's belt?



I've been seeing this claim multiple times and I'm curious what are these S rank ninjutsu you are talking about.[/QUOTE]
You have listed them yourself dude 



> Hundred Seal, Ninja Art Creation Rebirth - Hundred Strength Release, Yin Seal,  Creation Rebirth.... is all the same jutsu that originated from the Yin Seal.... I'm not even sure why they need to separate it in the wiki.


Because they are all separate techniques in canon fuck that wiki. Dont see why some would call them all one jutsu.

Strength of a hundred seal requires the user storing chakra at a single point to use it later on. It's so difficult senior medics like shizune couldn't do it.

Yin seal release is a s rank tech that allows the user to release the stored chakra to do shit like heal, empowered on a vast scale or regen.

Creation rebirth allows the user to regen as long as their chakra left in the seal and can form the handseal to activate the healing. 

Ninja Art Creation Rebirth-Strength of a Hundred Technique allows one to the benefits of creation rebirth without having to use handseals. 

The only one i would say are the same/just a enhancement of is creation rebirth and strength of a hundred technique. So you can say sakura only has 3 S-rank techniques through according to canon it's four.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yes this surely isn't anything special.
> 
> It's not like Hashirama was impressed or anything.
> 
> But yea it surely wasn't anything special.



So her speciality is punching the ground, we already know this from bell test  

You're assuming this is the only thing capable of killing an opponent. Newsflash, it's not.


> And why don't you actually show me where Ino has ever succeeded with her mind transfer jutsu without first pinning down said target?



She saved chouji vs asuma. 



> Implying she's ever even been struck by a genjutsu.  Facts are she's never been implied to be a genjutsu type nor does she have any genjutsu feats whatsoever. Sakura on the other hand does.



And sakura has used genjutsu how many times? Genjutsu type 



> You mean one where she was a genin and another that was from the strongest doujutsu in the verse? You're not exactly helping your case here.  I mean it's not like Sakura was the one who broke the entire team out of a genjutsu in The Last or anything.



She may have, but now your relying on a movie you haven't even watched to downplay another characters genjutsu breaking ability, something we still don't know.  I'm relying on what we do know as of now, in the manga. she can't break strong genjutsu and has never cast any of her own, but she's an expert.  

Neither use genjutsu, so it's a moot point. 



> You mean a jutsu that's only ever succeeded when Ino's had help? Not exactly a very useful jutsu on its own. Definitely not compared to Sakura's insane strength, healing, summon, and seal.



Like I said both are support nins. How does sakur punching the ground make her more useful than Ino who can scout an area, infiltrate, mind control opponents, etc etc. she can heal them also.

Granted she doesn't have slug.



> More versatile jutsu? No she doesn't. Not even close. Ino can communicate and take control of a persons mind WITH HELP. Sakura can heal entire armies, strike with insane strength, summon a giant slug that's extremely helpful in both a combative and supportive role, heal from practically any injury, genjutsu expertise, etc. But yes please go on about how Ino is more versatile.



Again With the genjutsu expertise 

Ino is more versatile, her ninjutsu can be used to not only allow her to communicate with an Entire battalion, but have others communicate through her also. 

Yes sakura can summon a slug, but both are susceptible to mind control...not genjutsu which sakura is an obvious expert at according to you. Ino has and could take control of enemy nins and have them fight their comrades or redirect attacks. But of course sakura can punch the ground whoopee 

Ino can also heal herself and others too. But this a moot point as sakura is a better medic regardless.



> And? It doesn't change the fact that she married a Sasuke clone because she couldn't have the original.
> 
> Unless you really think that if given the choice Ino would really pick Sai over Sasuke, in which case I can only leave amused.


 well, she did. How about that for a twist.



> Yea it pretty much was. She was always the burden on the team because she was always the weakest one, which is emphasized several times throughout the manga.



No, sasuke and Naruto were rivals. They were good as a team as they were fighting solo. Sakura never fit in because neither concerned themselves with expanding teamwork to include Sakura. It's preference, they clicked,she didn't. More often than not she had to budge in as an uninvited guest.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 15, 2014)

See how quickly this reached power level discussions.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 15, 2014)

Jagger said:


> See how quickly this reached power level discussions.



Gotta admit it's better than that pairing nonsense.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

sakura doesn't have a huge chakra reserve in base, the seal allows her to store chakra overtime giving her an additional power source. It took her three years to be able pull off that shit in the war, and it'll take another few years to reach that level again. It's not without its pros and cons.

Case in point, pain arc wasn't that far off from the shinobi war, which means she had the seal active since before then yet didn't summon katsuyu nor regeneration. She relied on Tsunade/naruto to keep her safe.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> So her speciality is punching the ground, we already know this from bell test



Yes punches with enough force to completely alter the landscape.  What does Ino have? Oh that's right jutsu that that are only effective when she has help. 



> She saved chouji vs asuma.


 
You mean when Chouji wasn't paying her any attention whatsoever? Not exactly the evidence I was looking for. How about you post evidence of her using the jutsu effectively when the opponent is actually focused on her? 




> And sakura has used genjutsu how many times? Genjutsu type



Since when did I say she used genjutsu? I've said she's broken genjutsu. Try actually reading. I know it's hard but I'm sure you're capable. 



> She may have, but now your relying on a movie you haven't even watched to downplay another characters genjutsu breaking ability



Movie is canon and the feat is there. Deal with it. And Ino has no genjutsu breaking ability. 



> , something we still don't know.  I'm relying on what we do know as of now, in the manga. she can't break strong genjutsu and has never cast any of her own, but she's an expert.



She's only had 2 genjutsu ever cast on her. One when she literally just became a genin and another that was from the strongest doujutsu in the verse. She does have the feat of breaking the entire team out of genjutsu in The Last. Does Ino have any genjutsu breaking feats whatsoever? No she doesn't. Deal with it. She wasn't even capable of breaking the one that Kabuto cast during the Chunin Exams. Sakura was. 




> Neither use genjutsu, so it's a moot point.



No they don't. But Sakura's proven to be able to break genjutsu. Ino hasn't. She was also stated to be a genjutsu type several times by Kakashi. Has Ino ever been implied to be one as well? Not that I recall. 




> Like I said both are support nins. How does sakur punching the ground make her more useful than Ino who can scout an area, infiltrate, mind control opponents, etc etc. she can heal them also.



How? Let's see because she can actually fight on the front lines and can act as incredible support. Can Ino? No. Where's Ino at in The Last? In the village. Where's Sakura at in The Last? On the mission with Naruto and company fucking shit up and saving Naruto by continuously healing him for 3 days straight. 



> Granted she doesn't have slug.



No she doesn't. 



> Again With the genjutsu expertise



When she's proven to break genjutsu numerous times then yes. 



> Ino is more versatile, her ninjutsu can be used to not only allow her to communicate with an Entire battalion, but have others communicate through her also.



That's great. Sakura can heal entire armies, strike with immense strength, heal from almost any injury, summon a giant slug that excels in both combative and supportive roles, etc. All of which are far more useful than communicating. 



> Yes sakura can summon a slug, but both are susceptible to mind control...not genjutsu which sakura is an obvious expert at according to you. Ino has and could take control of enemy nins and have them fight their comrades or redirect attacks. But of course sakura can punch the ground whoopee



Yea I'd love to see Ino actually get her mind transfer jutsu to work on enemies who are actually focused on her. It never has thus far. Not to mention it leaves her body completely vulnerable. And Ino surely wouldn't be acting like Sakura's punch is no big deal after she's decked with it. 

But hey by your logic Ino's superior to Tsunade when it comes to ninjutsu as well. 



> Ino can also heal herself and others too. But this a moot point as sakura is a better medic regardless.



Then why bother mentioning it? Ino isn't nor will she ever be capable of the medical feats Sakura has shown. 



> well, she did. How about that for a twist.



No she didn't. She only went with Sai because Sakura got Sasuke in the end. Did you even see her Infinite Tsukuyomi dream or her crying because the rest of her comrades wanted Sasuke dead? 



> No, sasuke and Naruto were rivals. They were good as a team as they were fighting solo. Sakura never fit in because neither concerned themselves with expanding that to Kakashi and Sakura. It's preference, they clicked,she didn't.



Yea no. Sakura emphasized time and time again that she felt left out because she was always so far behind both Naruto and Sasuke in terms of strength.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

Edit:  It's clear you don't read half of what you're responding to, but here's another wall of text you can, not be bothered about.



Altair21 said:


> Yes punches with enough force to completely alter the landscape.  What does Ino have? Oh that's right jutsu that that are only effective when she has help.



I've already countered this red herring. Punching the ground isn't the only way to kill an opponent. Most ninjas can kill with one strike given the chance. To be able to do so doesn't make her special.




> You mean when Chouji wasn't paying her any attention whatsoever? Not exactly the evidence I was looking for. How about you post evidence of her using the jutsu effectively when the opponent is actually focused on her?



lol, I gave you evidence. You want me to accept fanfic but you won't accept canon feats. Cool. It's nothing new tbh.



> Since when did I say she used genjutsu? I've said she's broken genjutsu. Try actually reading. I know it's hard but I'm sure you're capable.


You said she had genjutsu expertise, so I questioned that statement. By your own admittance, she can't break every genjutsu and has never used genjutsu.



> Movie is canon and the feat is there. Deal with it. And Ino has no genjutsu breaking ability.



Yes the movie is canon, but you haven't seen it. You're relying on spoilers. We can update her genjutsu prowess once we learn what happened in detail.



> She's only had 2 genjutsu ever cast on her. One when she literally just became a genin and another that was from the strongest doujutsu in the verse. She does have the feat of breaking the entire team out of genjutsu in The Last. Does Ino have any genjutsu breaking feats whatsoever? No she doesn't. Deal with it.



I am dealing with it.....she doesn't use genjutsu, just as most others elite nins  like Naruto for eg.  nor have I claimed she is an expert at it. I questioned your claim however. 



> No they don't. But Sakura's proven to be able to break genjutsu. Ino hasn't. She was also stated to be a genjutsu type several times by Kakashi. Has Ino ever been implied to be one as well? Not that I recall.



again, this genjutsu nonsence. Neither use genjutsu period. This is canon. Accept it. As for breaking it, well that depends on the opponent. So it's a hit and miss expertise.



> How? Let's see because she can actually fight on the front lines and can act as incredible support. Can Ino? No.



You missed the war arc then.



> No she doesn't.


Should've guessed, You're not actually reading my posts, just shooting out pre prepared answers hoping it'll stick.



> That's great. Sakura can heal entire armies, strike with immense strength, heal from almost any injury, summon a giant slug that excels in both combative and supportive roles, etc. All of which are far more useful than communicating.



Well no, it seems you've missed the war arc.




> Yea I'd love to see Ino actually get her mind transfer jutsu to work on enemies who are actually focused on her. It never has thus far.



The war arc. Buts that not the point, you're fixated with the idea of her pulling off the jutsu only combat whereas it more versatile than that, which is the argument I am making.  Maybe you wouldn't feel so bad about sakura if you read people's posts and understood the point being made.



> Then why bother mentioning it?



Mention what?




> No she didn't. She only went with Sai because Sakura got Sasuke in the end. Did you even see her Infinite Tsukuyomi dream?



Where sai and sasuke were fighting over her?



> Yea no. Sakura emphasized time and time again that she felt left out because she was always so far behind both Naruto and Sasuke in terms of strength.



She still is. But we'd be ignoring 700 chapters if we said that was the sole reason. Naruto and sasuke share a stronger bond than they do with sakura.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 15, 2014)

N120 said:


> I've already countered this red herring. Punching the ground isn't the only way to kill an opponent. Most ninjas can kill with one strike given the chance. To be able to do so doesn't make her special.



And this analogy is absolutely laughable. I guess since Naruto and Sasuke can vaporize mountain ranges but can still be killed by ordinary means suggests what they did wasn't special. 

Keep spouting that nonsense. 



> lol, I gave you evidence. You want me to accept fanfic but you won't accept canon feats. Cool. It's nothing new tbh.



No you didn't. I asked for evidence of where Ino was capable of using an effective mind transfer jutsu where her opponent was actually focused on her. You didn't provide any. 



> You said she had genjutsu expertise, so I questioned that statement. By your own admittance, she can't break every genjutsu and has never used genjutsu.



You don't need to be able to break every genjutsu in existence to have genjutsu expertise, but you seem far too ignorant to understand that. 



> Yes the movie is canon, but you haven't seen it. You're relying on spoilers. We can update her genjutsu prowess once we learn what happened in detail.



Spoilers that are legit. I don't really care if you like it or not. The feat is there and it's canon. Deal with it. 



> I am dealing with it.....she doesn't use genjutsu, just as most others elite nins  like Naruto for eg.  nor have I claimed she is an expert at it. I questioned your claim however.



And she doesn't have to use it. She's been shown to be able to break it several times. Has Ino? No. Not ever. She couldn't even manage to break the genjutsu Kabuto cast during the chunin exams. Sakura did. 



> again, this genjutsu nonsence. Neither use genjutsu period. This is canon. Accept it. As for breaking it, well that depends on the opponent. So it's a hit and miss expertise.



Sakura has been shown breaking genjutsu. Ino hasn't. Those are facts. You can sit here and deny them all you'd like but they won't change. 



> You missed the war arc then.



You mean where she barely did anything and mostly relied on her team? Yea not exactly impressive.



> Should've guessed, You're not actually reading my posts, just shooting out pre prepared answers hoping it'll stick.



I actually am. Not my fault you're incapable of detecting a humorous response. 




> Well no, it seems you've missed the war arc.



No I certainly haven't. Sakura kept hundreds of shinobi alive through her healing prowess, which is much much more impressive than communicating.



> The war arc. Buts that not the point, you're fixated with the idea of her pulling off the jutsu only combat whereas it more versatile than that, which is the argument I am making.  Maybe you wouldn't feel so bad about sakura if you read people's posts and understood the point being made.



She's never used the mind transfer jutsu and had it be effective in battle where her opponent is actually focused on her. Never. 



> Mention what?



Try actually reading your post instead of asking me.



> Where sai and sasuke were fighting over her?



Essentially proving her fanatical obsession with Sasuke is still there. Not to mention the crying.



> She still is. But we'd be ignoring 700 chapters if we said that was the sole reason. Naruto and sasuke share a stronger bond than they do with sakura.



Of course they share a stronger bond, but that's irrelevant to the point. Sakura herself felt she was always left behind because she was weaker.


Anyway, this is last my post seeing as you're pretty much suggesting Ino is superior to Tsunade in terms of ninjutsu and versatility which is an absolutely laughable suggestion, but then again your arguments are laughable in and of themselves so I guess it fits.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 15, 2014)

n120 has to be trolling or something...  bro you are ignoring manga canon. acting like sakura's power is nothing special is like saying tsunade was nothing special. 


its quite clear he doesn't want to listen to reason and is heavy biased against sakura in this case. i will no longer take his post seriously.


----------



## N120 (Dec 15, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> n120 has to be trolling or something...  bro you are ignoring manga canon. acting like sakura's power is nothing special is like saying tsunade was nothing special.
> 
> 
> its quite clear he doesn't want to listen to reason and is heavy biased against sakura in this case. i will no longer take his post seriously.



No, I said sakura being able to potentially Kill people with one strike, doesn't make her special. Most ninjas including ino can do the same given the chance, wether it be by kunai or jutsu. 

The only point to counter this, is to highlight which opponents won't make easy target. But that can apply to everyone and is more battle-dome territory. 

There's a reason we are comparing sakura with ino and not with top tier oppostion, because the likelihood of either of them being able to do so rapidly diminishes the higher up the chain we go, and there are a lot of characters out there that'll give them difficulty before we even begin to consider top tier chars.

Edit: tsunade =/=sakura


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 16, 2014)

Paragon said:


> -Asuma's dying words to Ino
> 
> Now that we've seen the epilogue,  what's the verdict? Did Ino make Asuma proud and beat Sakura in ninjutsu and romance?



Dissapointment, like every single one of the rookies. Except perhaps rock lee.

Her ninjutsu skills despite becoming awesome, I dont think they necesarily suprassed Sakura altought perhaps they did in the long run. Considering that Sakura became a single housewife.
As for Sai... well Silver Medals where handled everywhere. Altought it's pretty lame and sad that she got the cheap imitation that isnt even attracted to her. Let alone her kid it's an abherration Sasuke may have been a batshit cray cray person, but the sole reason of why Ino even payed attention to Sai was because he looked like Sasuke.
In my eyes if she where not to loose to her, she should had really fallen in love with someone that reciprocated and could feel authentical, however those things dont happen in this manga and good things stopped happening quite some time ago before the war arc.
Some people may disagree but I am stating what I see in the manga with facts, not what my headcanon tells me.

Ino's dad And Azuma rolling in their graves with dissapointment.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 16, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> n120 has to be trolling or something...  bro you are ignoring manga canon. acting like sakura's power is nothing special is like saying tsunade was nothing special.
> 
> 
> its quite clear he doesn't want to listen to reason and is heavy biased against sakura in this case. i will no longer take his post seriously.



I would say so.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 16, 2014)

Ino won by a long shot in the romance area.


----------



## John Connor (Dec 16, 2014)

at least Ino's husband sticks around



N120 said:


> sakura doesn't have a huge chakra reserve in base, the seal allows her to store chakra overtime giving her an additional power source. It took her three years to be able pull off that shit in the war, and it'll take another few years to reach that level again. It's not without its pros and cons.
> 
> Case in point, pain arc wasn't that far off from the shinobi war, which means she had the seal active since before then yet didn't summon katsuyu nor regeneration. She relied on Tsunade/naruto to keep her safe.


the mental energy gained from fighting in the war gave everyone a boost in power

plus it took her 3 years to do the first time but I guarantee shes a lot more skilled now so even if she doesnt necessarily have more stamina she could be drastically improved in efficiency


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 16, 2014)

John Connor said:


> at least Ino's husband sticks around



Ooops.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 16, 2014)

Romance:
If we want to be pedantic, Sakura 'won' because she got the guy that they originally fought each other for. Saying that, while they originally fought over a shiny red apple, it soon went rotten and disgusting. Ino jumped ship and Sakura got her prize, albeit now a dreadful shadow of its former self, in my opinion. So yeah, depends on how you look at it.

Ninjutsu:
Again, it depends on how you interpret it. Versatility and use? Ino wins hands down. Power? Sakura wins hands down. I suppose it's up to the reader to determine whose ninjutsu is actually 'better'.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 16, 2014)

Sasuke scared the shit out of Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 16, 2014)

In case of Ninjutsu and overall skills , the newest Naruto Movie which is said to be canon, states that Ino and Sakura are still equals!


----------



## Callen (Dec 16, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Sai's a better man than Sasuke overall, after suffering his loss (brother) he sucked it up and moved on, while Sasuke couldn't,




Sasuke's deceased: _(Clan, Parents, Brother)_
Sai's deceased: _(Adoptive Brother)_

There respective loss/es aren't  even close to equivalent.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 16, 2014)

Naiad said:


> In case of Ninjutsu and overall skills , the newest Naruto Movie which is said to be canon, states that Ino and Sakura are still equals!



if thats true then they pretty much ignored the manga considering sakura was spoken of in naruto and sasuke's ball park in power when they did the neo sanin skit. obviously it was loosely based though lol.


honestly its not surprising they are retconning shit though like naruto loving hinata from the beginning.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 16, 2014)

Callen said:


> Sasuke's deceased: _(Clan, Parents, Brother)_
> Sai's deceased: _(Adoptive Brother)_
> 
> There respective loss/es aren't  even close to equivalent.


What do we know about Sai's mother, father and potential siblings?  Nothing.  Just sayin'. 

Anyways this thread has gotten ridiculous.  Taking "don't let Sakura beat you in ninjutsu or romance" was Asuma's way of telling Ino to never give up on getting stronger, and to use Sakura as that fuel and drive to always improve.

I don't even know how the hell this turned into a contest of who is actually stronger by the end of the series, or a shipping battle for that matter.  Ya'll are silly.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 16, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Anyways this thread has gotten ridiculous.  Taking "don't let Sakura beat you in ninjutsu or romance" was Asuma's way of telling Ino to never give up on getting stronger, and to use Sakura as that fuel and drive to always improve.


This


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 16, 2014)

Naiad said:


> In case of Ninjutsu and overall skills , the newest Naruto Movie which is said to be canon, states that Ino and Sakura are still equals!



but the movie also establishes that Queen is a jounin-level ninja, surpassing both Shizune and Legend, cementing her status as HBIC, the Slug-hime of the Leaf and chief medical officer of the world

SLAY


----------



## N120 (Dec 16, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> but the movie also establishes that Queen is a jounin-level ninja, surpassing both Shizune and Legend, cementing her status as HBIC, the Slug-hime of the Leaf and chief medical officer of the world



All these titles And she still just equals ino, the average yamanaka. Not bad at all.

Inos leadership qualities shining through once again. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 16, 2014)

N120 said:


> All these titles And she still just equals ino, the average yamanaka. Not bad at all.
> 
> Inos leadership qualities shining through once again.



why isn't fashionkage Ino ascending the ranks as well? why isn't her medical prowess recognized by the state?  why did she allow Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno to snatch her wig and crown?

SEETHE


----------



## N120 (Dec 16, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> why isn't fashionkage Ino ascending the ranks as well? why isn't her medical prowess recognized by the state?  why did she allow Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno to snatch her wig and crown?



You don't climb ranks when you're leading the pack. Those following you do.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 16, 2014)

Ino leads the pack even though, per the movie, she's still stressed, pressed and bothered by Queen, trying and failing to keep up with her?

OOP


----------



## Ganta (Dec 17, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> What do we know about Sai's mother, father and potential siblings?  Nothing.  Just sayin'.



What do we know has *no* plot-relevance when they are _Known Unknowns_?:【Sai's Parents and/or potential siblings】.Jus sayin'


----------



## Ch1pp (Dec 17, 2014)

Ganta said:


> What do we know has *no* plot-relevance when they are _Known Unknowns_?:【Sai's Parents and/or potential siblings】.Jus sayin'



Dial that Rape Advice Line Kait0. You've just been Ganta'd.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 17, 2014)

Just ignore the shitty romance at the end. Kishi didn't want to write a romance into his story and you can clearly see why. He just isn't any good at it. The reason why the canon romances are the way they are is because Kishi went along with what the people who wrote the Last wanted to make some more money. They wanted a NH romance so that's what they got. If they had pitched a movie where Naruto got together with Karui, Sasuke with Tenten and Sakura with Hinata as her lover that's how things would have ended up if they thought more money could be made that way.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty much what bearzerger said. I think Kishi wanted Naruto to have a son and end the manga with Bolt doing silly  things like Naruto. He couldn't care less who Naruto married to get the son.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 17, 2014)

*Ninjutsu*: Sakura beat Ino.

*Romance*: Sakura is a house-maid with her "husband" never home and traveling the world. Ino is in a seemingly happy marriage with her husband actually serving as a life partner. Ino demolishes Sakura here.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 17, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Pretty much what bearzerger said. I think Kishi wanted Naruto to have a son and end the manga with Bolt doing silly  things like Naruto. He couldn't care less who Naruto married to get the son.



If that were true then Kishimoto wouldn't have bothered to kill off Neji.

Bearzerger's post doesn't make much sense.  If you hold the opinion "Kishimoto isn't good at developing romance" then why would you miss such a simple device such as Neji's death?   It's not like his death segues into the movie plot either.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Naiad said:


> In case of Ninjutsu and overall skills , the newest Naruto Movie which is said to be canon, states that Ino and Sakura are still equals!



That's hilarious. I'm not a fan of Sakura really (though she did redeem herself by being useful against Kaguya at that one pivotal moment), but she's leagues better than Ino combat-wise. Katsuyu alone would slaughter Ino.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd put Sakura above Ino combat wise.

In part 1 she resisted Kabuto's feather illusion jutsu during the chunin exams (when the sounds ninjas started to attack everyone)
With that she could likely resist Ino's mind transfer jutsu.
Sakura can also summon that slug, she probably can summon more than 10% percent of it.
Ino would get overwhelmed.
I'm not going to even mention the phyiscal strength...

Ino just wasn't portrayed as love sick as Sakura was but in the end Ino did settle for a Sasuke clone... 
In all aspects, Sakura and Ino were competing.
They'd both probably be even stronger if they were more serious about their rivalry.

They could be the strongest kunochi in the village, presently.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> I'd put Sakura above Ino combat wise.
> 
> In part 1 she resisted Kabuto's feather illusion jutsu during the chunin exams (when the sounds ninjas started to attack everyone)
> With that she could likely resist Ino's mind transfer jutsu.
> ...



I dunno, Hinata with her abilities I think was the strongest, with that power she got from Toneri, assuming we count "The Last". Otherwise, then Sakura would be the strongest Kunoichi in the village outside of Tsunade.


----------



## N120 (Dec 17, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> I dunno, Hinata with her abilities I think was the strongest, with that power she got from Toneri, assuming we count "The Last". Otherwise, then Sakura would be the strongest Kunoichi in the village outside of Tsunade.



Well it depends if sakura managed to save enough chakra or not into her seal. The war required 3 years worth of saving and only then did she manage to summon a small portion of katsuyu and activate her regeneration ability. 

If She has, then her ranking goes up by default(shinobi war), if not then she's bogstandard sakura (pain arc).

Hinata is the same as you pointed out, bogstandard hinata is probably the best close combat kinoichis around: being hyuuga, she poses the biggest danger of all the kunoichis as she can use jyuuken to shut off chakra. No chakra =no smashy smashy, no regeneration or medical techniques. And like Narutos frog fu, she can increase her attack range with that twin lion attack. And then she has the added benefits of the byakugan.

Ino is better at mid-long distance with her abilities. We saw how danzous henchman used puppet switch technique to lay traps while his body was at a safe distance. She can take over animals, people and target multiple opponents without any of her opponents ever knowing. Atleast not instantly,it'll take a while to figure out and it's best not to confront her head on as it'll it leave you exposed.

Anko and Kutenai we know little about, though Anko was showcased as the most dangerous of the pair. I think she'll rank higher than the trio above.

Tenten, with the sage weapons she is as strong as Tsunade. And could claim to be the most powerful kunoichi in town. Without them she probably still ranks equal to if not higher than sakura and ino in combat ability/exp alone.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 17, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> Dial that Rape Advice Line Kait0. You've just been Ganta'd.


Fk man, that was dirty.


----------



## Scila9 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sakura's stronger. The Last is full of it.

Both I suppose win in the love department since they both ended up with families and all, but it depends on you POV. If you take Asuma's words in the context of a race/contest for a specific prize (Sasuke) then Sakura won. If you think Ino moving on from Sasuke and finding love again is more of a win (like me) then Ino won.



ChickenPotPie said:


> If that were true then Kishimoto wouldn't have bothered to kill off Neji.
> 
> Bearzerger's post doesn't make much sense.  If you hold the opinion "Kishimoto isn't good at developing romance" then why would you miss such a simple device such as Neji's death?   It's not like his death segues into the movie plot either.



You mention Neji's death like that was good development of NaruHina on Kishi's part. This befuddles me.

That's a prime example of just how much Kishi fails at it. Imo it's one of the cheapest, shittiest ways conceivable to develop a romance.

He literally had Neji play cupid by killing him off.

*Neji dies*
"Oh look Naruto and Hinata bonded! Yay! Totally worth it, eh?"

The fact that he had such an awesome set-up with NaruHina and in the end it still managed to be subpar leads me to agree with the man himself. He's no good at it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 17, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> You mention Neji's death like that was good development of NaruHina on Kishi's part. This befuddles me.



I'm not suggesting that it was good or bad.  Bearzerger made the claim that Kishi was just on cruise control until some outside influence gave him reason to make certain pairings canon.

I'm saying that doesn't make sense because Kishi doesn't kill off his characters willy nilly like that.  And Neji's death isn't a lead in for the movie, so Naruto and Hinata as a couple was entirely his own decision.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 17, 2014)

Sakura beat Ino in romance. They both competed for Sasuke, and Ino ended up resorting to Sai, the pseudo-Sasuke who wasn't as cool, because she had no chance with Sasuke after Sakura was paired with him in Team 7.

In terms of ninjutsu, they're just as good I guess. Ino has complete mastery over Yamanaka techniques and is presumably the Clan head, while Sakura has full mastery over medical ninjutsu. They both mastered their own respective areas. That said, Kishimoto made a stupid mistake in having Ino learn medical ninjutsu, because she was shit at it in comparison to Sakura. In just that respect, Ino could never master her rival's ninjutsu prowess.

So, Sakura beat Ino in romance, and to some extent ninjutsu. Sorry Asuma ​​


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Sakura didn't beat Ino in romance you fuck-nuggets. Sakura beat Ino in getting Sasuke. That's it. Sasuke isn't the only possibility for romance.

But I know this will fall on deaf ears because, you know, average KL maturity level and whatnot.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Sakura didn't beat Ino in romance you fuck-nuggets. Sakura beat Ino in getting Sasuke. That's it. Sasuke isn't the only possibility for romance.
> 
> But I know this will fall on deaf ears because, you know, average KL maturity level and whatnot.


Don't worry man, I thought I had won the argument a couple pages back by saying Asuma wasn't being literal.  I was wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

The funny thing is that if you were to ask either one of the grown characters they would probably look back at this and laugh.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Sakura didn't beat Ino in romance you fuck-nuggets. Sakura beat Ino in getting Sasuke. That's it. Sasuke isn't the only possibility for romance.
> 
> But I know this will fall on deaf ears because, you know, average KL maturity level and whatnot.



Fuck-nuggets 


I'm going to use that...


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Don't worry man, I thought I had won the argument a couple pages back by saying Asuma wasn't being literal.  I was wrong.



How do you lose against an argument that only a person with an IQ in the single digits could make? Have a bit more confidence, soldier.



Raiden said:


> The funny thing is that if you were to ask either one of the grown characters they would probably look back at this and laugh.



And of course, there's this. The fans honestly care more than the characters would.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> How do you lose against an argument that only a person with an IQ in the single digits could make? Have a bit more confidence, soldier.


The lower the IQ, the higher the level of ignorance.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 17, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> Sakura didn't beat Ino in romance you fuck-nuggets. Sakura beat Ino in getting Sasuke. That's it. Sasuke isn't the only possibility for romance.
> 
> But I know this will fall on deaf ears because, you know, average KL maturity level and whatnot.



its strange how we view maturity here. it seems conceit falls on death ears as well. 


it was asuma who made the claim in the first place and an asuma fan who made this thread go figure. i no longer care but i do find it funny how inconsistent kishi can be. that still amuses me months after the manga ends. thats another idea for a thread.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 17, 2014)

Romance isn't a competition, you know?


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Reiji said:


> Romance isn't a competition, you know?



A much more concise way of putting it, yes.

Again, KL logic: "romance is totally a competition! What's falling in love with someone you enjoy being with? I don't know that!"

Kind of funny to watch them go at it, but I still get annoyed that people can be so ignorant sometimes.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 17, 2014)

inb4 Asuma was gay for Sasuke


----------



## scriptblossom (Dec 17, 2014)

I think they're both winners. Both Sakura and Ino ended up with the ones they love and are both strong kunoichi in their own right. Isn't what Asuma said to Ino just a way to push Ino to continue to grow as a person?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2014)

^That's a nice way of putting it.


----------



## John Connor (Dec 17, 2014)

Ino is the anchor for the final form of inoshikacho which is the most legendary team formation in the ninja world

Sakura wears an apron and her husband(?) only has one arm


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Kermit intensifies.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 17, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Ino is the anchor for the final form of inoshikacho which is the most legendary team formation in the ninja world
> 
> Sakura wears an apron and her husband(?) only has one arm



most legendary team formation? 

damn, i love this forum. yea, ino's better off with her pale, penis obessesed sasuke clone.   i think you could say sai was sasuke out of the closet.


----------



## John Connor (Dec 17, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> most legendary team formation?
> 
> damn, i love this forum. yea, ino's better off with her pale, penis obessesed sasuke clone.   i think you could say sai was sasuke out of the closet.


Sannin is the is most legendary team and inoshikacho is the most legendary team formation


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> damn, i love this forum. yea, ino's better off with her pale, penis obessesed sasuke clone.   i think you could say sai was sasuke out of the closet.



Sounds like something a jealous person would say.


----------



## Milliardo (Dec 17, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Sannin is the is most legendary team and inoshikacho is the most legendary team formation


ok but where does this come from? 

not that it really matters because that formation never beat anybody actually worth mentioning. 

sanin being the most legendary team? you must be going off old statements there as well. 



Lucky Rue said:


> Sounds like something a jealous person would say.


oh my god man i'm jealous of fictional characters.


----------



## Suit (Dec 17, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> ok but where does this come from?
> 
> not that it really matters because that formation never beat anybody actually worth mentioning.
> 
> ...



By "fictional characters," you mean those real life guys that remind you of Sai and that steal the girls you like, right?


----------



## John Connor (Dec 17, 2014)

Milliardo said:


> ok but where does this come from?
> 
> not that it really matters because that formation never beat anybody actually worth mentioning.
> 
> ...


Oro, Jiraiya and Tsunade fought a lot of big battles together. team 7 was never whole like that

what battle formation can you think of besides inoshikacho?


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Ino is the anchor for the final form of inoshikacho which is the most legendary team formation in the ninja world
> 
> Sakura wears an apron and her husband(?) only has one arm



[YOUTUBE]WZh6_yTtiNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## John Connor (Dec 18, 2014)

Rosi said:


> [sp][YOUTUBE]WZh6_yTtiNo[/YOUTUBE][/sp]


you cant contain that sexiness into a simple pairing with a basic bitch like Sakura


----------



## Bitch (Dec 18, 2014)

Our queen won by a mile.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 18, 2014)

John Connor said:


> you cant contain that sexiness into a simple pairing with a basic bitch like Sakura



sasuke looks like a 12 year old emo tho


----------



## Arinna (Dec 18, 2014)

Rosi said:


> [sp][YOUTUBE]WZh6_yTtiNo[/YOUTUBE][/sp]



Every single time this video is posted, I just can't help and watch it


----------



## Undead (Dec 18, 2014)

Bitch said:


> Our queen won by a mile.


But Konan isn't part of this thread.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 18, 2014)

Bitch said:


> Our queen won by a mile.


----------



## TimeMask (Dec 18, 2014)

We don't know how happy Sakura and Ino are in their marriages so we can't yet judge this yet.

What I can judge is that Ino probably would have married Sasuke if Sasuke had been romantically interested in her.

Instead Sasuke was romantically interested in Sakura so Ino married Sai since she couldn't get Sasuke.

I don't know how much time Sasuke spends with his family but Sai likely spends more time with his family then Sasuke does.

Does this make Sai a better husband? not necessarily we don't have enough information yet.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 18, 2014)

TimeMask said:


> We don't know how happy Sakura and Ino are in their marriages so we can't yet judge this yet.
> 
> What I can judge is that Ino probably would have married Sasuke if Sasuke had been romantically interested in her.
> 
> ...



Sai is probably a typical henpecked husband. Ino got him whipped and wears the pants in the relationship. Ino's overbearing personality makes the weak willed and calm Sai her little bitch. Chouji also seems to be under Karui's thumb. Both guys seem to be sweating hard when their wives look angry or have their minds set on something.

Other than that Sasuke is more handsome and powerful than Sai and might have inherited a nice Uchiha fortune while Sai is a nameless guy whose only real name is a code. Such a passive guy may also be kinda boring. Other than that as you said he may be home more often than Sasuke. Neither Sakura nor Ino look miserable in the epilogue anyway.

That said, Sakura on the other hand will always be Sasuke's uke. In other words Sasuke is the boss in the relationship and takes no crap from Sakura. Though he may not boss her around, much less insult her, now that he is "good".


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2014)

Paragon said:


> But Konan isn't part of this thread.


Konan is an angel :33





Arles Celes said:


> That said, Sakura on the other hand will always be Sasuke's *uke*. In other words Sasuke is the boss in the relationship and takes no crap from Sakura. Though he may not boss her around, much less insult her, now that he is "good".


You'd better use the word submissive


----------



## Rios (Dec 18, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> That said, Sakura on the other hand will always be Sasuke's uke. In other words Sasuke is the boss in the relationship and takes no crap from Sakura. Though he may not boss her around, much less insult her, now that he is "good".



You sure about that? He is a rude guy through and through, he could be insulting her every day without even realizing it. And of course she loves it.


----------



## Undead (Dec 18, 2014)

That she is Rosi. That she is.


----------



## Synn (Dec 19, 2014)

Sakura beat Ino to house cleaning, that's for sure


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2014)

^She was all suited up  .


----------



## TheGreen1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Synn said:


> Sakura beat Ino to house cleaning, that's for sure



I find it ironic that Ino's training her son, while Sakura's not training her daughter.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 19, 2014)

Synn said:


> Sakura beat Ino to house cleaning, that's for sure



Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno slays your faves, runs the medical corps and maintains a happy, clean home

When will Ino?

KWEEN


----------



## TimeMask (Dec 19, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of people in this thread think Ino has a better husband which reminds me of this scene in DBZ:

My favorite recreated scene in the games

So Sai would be Yamcha in this video in the link above while Sakura is Bulma and Sasuke is Vegeta. Sai is a "downgrade" from Sasuke for obvious reasons, Sai's entire character is considered a poor mans Sasuke by so many people.

The only problem with this comparison is that Chichi is married to Goku and Sai can't be compared to Goku and I said Chichi represents Ino in this comparison.




Arles Celes said:


> Sai is probably a typical henpecked husband. Ino got him whipped and wears the pants in the relationship. Ino's overbearing personality makes the weak willed and calm Sai her little bitch. Chouji also seems to be under Karui's thumb. Both guys seem to be sweating hard when their wives look angry or have their minds set on something.
> 
> Other than that Sasuke is more handsome and powerful than Sai and might have inherited a nice Uchiha fortune while Sai is a nameless guy whose only real name is a code. Such a passive guy may also be kinda boring. Other than that as you said he may be home more often than Sasuke. Neither Sakura nor Ino look miserable in the epilogue anyway.
> 
> That said, Sakura on the other hand will always be Sasuke's uke. In other words Sasuke is the boss in the relationship and takes no crap from Sakura. Though he may not boss her around, much less insult her, now that he is "good".



I agree that Ino looks like the "man" in her relationship with Sai. Sai tells Ino to calm down and she keeps talking to Karui, I'm not sure if Ino ignored Sai but the way it was portrayed made Ino look like the "man" and Sai was sweating like he was nervous.



A lot of women want a man that takes charge, I doubt Sakura would be happy with Sai especially if Sasuke was married to Ino.

Sai considered Ino to be ugly in part 2 so I was surprised that he married Ino.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

You guys are judging too much based on a few panels.


----------



## TimeMask (Dec 19, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> You guys are judging too much based on a few panels.



In my previous posts I said we don't have enough information to know for sure, we are just speculating based on how things look in chap 700.

Notice how Sai is sweating in the panel were he tells Ino to calm down, its a fair assumption to make that Ino has a lot of power in this relationship.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok then, show us the other panels we missed.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

All I'm saying these few panels in chapter 700 barely mean anything.

Sai and Ino - it just showed that Ino is angry at Inojin because he is late, and Sai told her to calm down.

Karui and Choji - just that Karui doesn't consider necessary to force children to learn Ino-Shika-Cho combinations, and that Choji doesn't really seem to agree all that much with her

One could argue that is because Sai and Karui weren't raised like Ino and Choji, but I see no connections with how they are in marriage.

Beside, it is very often in anime and manga that mothers are usually more strict with their children than fathers because, well, they are mothers - it's not that unusual even IRL.

Karui and Choji could be just a totally random pairing, but since it's canon, one could ask himself would Karui really marry Choji if he was a weak man who can't do anything, or same with Ino and Sai.

Some will say, well, Ino is with Sai because he looks like Sasuke...
Okay, that could be; most often people first fall in love with how person looks, but would really anyone stay in marriage or relationship just for looks, and have a family?

And it's not like Sasuke and Sai look all that much similar anymore, shouldn't Ino divorced him then?

It's stupid to compare how they are as adults and parents to how they were as kids, or even teenagers.


----------



## Azula (Dec 19, 2014)

TheGreen1 said:


> I find it ironic that Ino's training her son, while Sakura's not training her daughter.



She is, from her and salad's convo it seems mother and daughter spend their time talking about boys


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

Like Sakura has any experience with that, rofl.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

Why wouldn't she?


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2014)

Because her whole life she was fixated on a single guy who is perhaps the poorest thing for a young girl to pursue, thats why. What is she going to say to her daughter, "Go after the first person you think you fell in love with no matter what?"


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

Rios said:


> Because her whole life she was fixated on a single guy who is perhaps the poorest thing for a young girl to pursue, thats why. What is she going to say to her daughter, "Go after the first person you think you fell in love with no matter what?"


"And even if he constantly shows he doesn't give a shit about you, and tries to kill you, continue to pursue him."


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

Rios said:


> Because her whole life she was fixated on a single guy who is perhaps the poorest thing for a young girl to pursue, thats why. What is she going to say to her daughter, "Go after the first person you think you fell in love with no matter what?"





Excuse me, I don't want to be rude, sir, especially not with someone who is quite older than me, but are you still virgin?
Have you ever even being in a relationship?

I see you comment manga written for us teenagers.

Sakura loves Sasuke, deal with it; it's not your place to decide and judge who should someone love.

Do you perhaps go around and tell people they shouldn't be with someone they are, and then get beat up by their boyfriends?

Sakura is mother now, it's natural she could once talk about such topics with her daughter, although Sarada seems still too young for that...

Seriously, stop concerning yourself with something that isn't for you anymore.


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Excuse me, I don't want to be rude, sir, especially not with someone who is quite older than me, but are you still virgin?
> Have you ever even being in a relationship?
> 
> I see you comment manga written for us teenagers.
> ...


When somebody consistently doesn't give a shit about you, and even tries to kill you, and you still love him... That's not normal. It's a poorly, unrealistic portrayal of love. Don't tell someone to deal with it, when we have every right to criticize something we see as shit.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, it seems she got over it, and got a good husband now and cute little daughter.

So, like I said, deal with it, or suffer in rage.

Whatever, I have no intention wasting time with mid-twenties guys who should grow up and get themselves a girl, instead of staying virgin and raging about comic character.


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Well, it seems she got over it, and got a good husband now and cute little daughter.
> 
> So, like I said, deal with it, or suffer in rage.
> 
> Whatever, I have no intention wasting time with mid-twenties guys who should grow up and get themselves a girl, instead of staying virgin and raging about comic character.


Because I disagree with a writing decision,  that means I'm a raging virgin? That's some beautiful logic right there pal.  Excuse me for not eating up everything Kishi throws at me as the best thing ever.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Well, it seems she got over it, and got a good husband now and cute little daughter.
> 
> So, like I said, deal with it, or suffer in rage.
> 
> Whatever, I have no intention wasting time with mid-twenties guys who should grow up and get themselves a girl, instead of staying virgin and raging about comic character.



Who are you, really? 

You can't be a new member with a post of that caliber


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm new member here, but I was for longer time on few other forums that had more with anime in general, than just Naruto.

And I don't see my posts having any caliber, it's just a waste of time, and also weird and kinda creepy seeing such adult people complaining about love feeling of a comic girl from something that is for younger people.


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> I'm new member here, but I was for longer time on few other forums that had more with anime in general, than just Naruto.
> 
> And I don't see my posts having any caliber, it's just a waste of time, and also weird and kinda creepy seeing such adult people complaining about love feeling of a comic girl from something that is for younger people.


If you feel that way, you're more than welcome to leave. Nobody's forcing you to stay on the forum.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 19, 2014)

look at SusanooKakashiCanon.

Acting all high and tsundere.


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

Revy said:


> look at SusanooKakashiCanon.
> 
> Acting all high and tsundere.


Ohohoho


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know if that user is a huge parody account or not but it's working.  Sasusaku is eye roll worthy


I agree with one thing though.  Analyzing Sakura is not worth the time of day.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

Revy said:


> look at SusanooKakashiCanon.
> Acting all high and tsundere.


Girl Orochimaru, I thought she looks cute.
No deeper meaning.

What about it?  

As for hating Sakura, Obito, Mickey Mouse, Eric Cartman, or any other fictional character, which neither did anything to you, nor does s/he even exist, so it's...
Well, it's weird.

Even if character is poorly written (in your opinion), I see no reason for rage and hate, especially not from adult people.


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

This guy is a troll / dupe. Can't believe I fell for it.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2014)

Paragon said:


> This guy is a troll / dupe. Can't believe I fell for it.



He/she isn't a dupe.

That person is just an excellent poster


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 19, 2014)

Troll and dupe?

Why?


----------



## Undead (Dec 19, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> He/she isn't a dupe.
> 
> That person is just an excellent poster


Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 19, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Troll and dupe?
> 
> Why?



Stick with me, kid. 

There are unrustled jimmies out there that feverishly await to be rustled


----------



## Synn (Dec 20, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Fashion Icon Sakura Haruno slays your faves, runs the medical corps and maintains a happy, clean home
> 
> When will Ino?
> 
> KWEEN



At least Ino got a son with some of her physical features... When will Sakura? 

As for maintaining a happy home, last time I checked Sasuke was taking a time off his family and Sarada looks pretty disturbed to me. It's a long way from being a happy home... Can't argue with the clean part, though. That apron looks good on her, too

Come at me with all you've got, boo. I can take it


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2014)

SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> Well, it seems she got over it, and got a good husband now and cute little daughter.
> 
> So, like I said, deal with it, or suffer in rage.
> 
> Whatever, I have no intention wasting time with mid-twenties guys who should grow up and get themselves a girl, instead of staying virgin and raging about comic character.





SusanooKakashiCanon said:


> I'm new member here, but I was for longer time on few other forums that had more with anime in general, than just Naruto.
> 
> And I don't see my posts having any caliber, it's just a waste of time, and also weird and kinda creepy seeing such adult people complaining about love feeling of a comic girl from something that is for younger people.



Oh you


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 20, 2014)

Arinna said:


> Oh you


What is it?


----------



## Azula (Dec 22, 2014)

Synn said:


> At least Ino got a son with some of her physical features... When will Sakura?
> 
> As for maintaining a happy home, last time I checked Sasuke was taking a time off his family and Sarada looks pretty disturbed to me. It's a long way from being a happy home... Can't argue with the clean part, though. That apron looks good on her, too


----------



## Rios (Dec 22, 2014)

Come on people, there is no war going on, Sakura can finally settle down and be the housewife of her husband she always desired to be.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 22, 2014)

Rios said:


> Come on people, there is no war going on, Sakura can finally settle down and be the housewife of her husband she always desired to be.



And Ino can finally be a clan leader with a submissive husband who she found hot.
Both of them won.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 22, 2014)

Synn said:


> At least Ino got a son with some of her physical features... When will Sakura?
> 
> As for maintaining a happy home, last time I checked Sasuke was taking a time off his family and Sarada looks pretty disturbed to me. It's a long way from being a happy home... Can't argue with the clean part, though. That apron looks good on her, too
> 
> Come at me with all you've got, boo. I can take it



If you are anything like your fave, the sciences probably are not your forte, so you should keep the following in mind: even though traits can have tremendous influence and a massive hereditary component, genetics aren't destiny.

Moreover, Salad-sis does look like Sakura. The similarities aren't as pronounced as all of the other kid and parent combos because instead of merely serving cute celebrity abortion realness like those web apps that morph two celebrities into one person, Kishi gives Salad-sis actual character design.

And don't confuse service to queen and country for domestic disharmony. No tea no shade, but both women and men can be achievement-driven, independent, disciplined and focused individuals who enjoy taking on many responsibilities; shrill, stay-at-home, exercise-mad mom and henpecked dad aren't the only or most important roles one can have after parenthood becomes a thing.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 22, 2014)

Synn said:


> At least Ino got a son with some of her physical features... When will Sakura? [






Yes-poor kid.At least he gets better in black and White.But he?s definitely blond.



> As for maintaining a happy home, last time I checked Sasuke was taking a time off his family and Sarada looks pretty disturbed to me. It's a long way from being a happy home... Can't argue with the clean part, though. That apron looks good on her, too



Pity the apron seems to have flown away lately.


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Because I disagree with a writing decision,  that means I'm a raging virgin? That's some beautiful logic right there pal.  Excuse me for not eating up everything Kishi throws at me as the best thing ever.



"raging virgin"


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## sakuraboobs (Dec 22, 2014)

^
Two beauties.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 22, 2014)

More like, Two shallow broads


----------



## Salada (Dec 22, 2014)

No one beat the other 

Asuma said dont let her beat you right? Well sakura didn't beat her 

Both are equal in their own way

Sakura is happy with sasuke and ino is happy with sai 

Both love thier partner so both "suceed"

Both have incrible ninjutsu in thier own way . Ino cant heal like sakura and sakura cant do ino jutsu .


----------



## santanico (Dec 22, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> More like, Two shallow broads



if they were indeed shallow, they would've both been all on Naruto's dick


----------



## Tangle (Dec 22, 2014)

ino is too good for sai


----------



## Fay (Dec 22, 2014)

This thread .

While I agree that Ino >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sai, I doubt she ended up with him "just cause she couldn't get Sasuke". They probably got to know each other and she truly fell in love.


----------



## JustPeachy (Dec 22, 2014)

Fay said:


> This thread .
> 
> While I agree that Ino >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sai, I doubt she ended up with him "just cause she couldn't get Sasuke". They probably got to know each other and she truly fell in love.


This. I would assume they were each others dates to Naruto and Hinata's wedding. They were clearly holding hands and that giant portrait of all of them.


----------



## Suit (Dec 23, 2014)

The extent to which some will go to put Ino and Sai down astonishes me.

Those two are literally _better people_ than Sakura and Sasuke. Sad fact maybe, but it's true.

Cue butthurt people raging that their favorite characters are rejected by people who are actually civilized.


----------



## Madelyne (Dec 23, 2014)

Fay said:


> This thread .
> 
> While I agree that Ino >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sai, I doubt she ended up with him "just cause she couldn't get Sasuke". They probably got to know each other and she truly fell in love.


Exactly I don't see the problem here.  
Ino just had a crush on Sasuke and nothing more. She eventually got that, moved on and realized what true love is with Sai.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 23, 2014)

I just Wish Kiba was Ino's first Boyfriend to satisfy my OTP needs


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 23, 2014)

Ino LEMME UPGRADE U as well


----------



## Zef (Dec 23, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> The extent to which some will go to put Ino and Sai down astonishes me.
> 
> Those two are literally _better people_ than Sakura and Sasuke. Sad fact maybe, but it's true.
> 
> Cue butthurt people raging that their favorite characters are rejected by people who are actually civilized.



Opinions=/=Facts


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2014)

Its a fact when it comes to Sasuke/Sai. Not sure about Ino/Sakura, you can barely find something bad to say about Ino while Sakura is.......made of bad.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 23, 2014)

^
Yeah that's why she says "shannaroo" just like moma.

Kishi's assistant was even surprised at the not so bright part of the western fandom thinking that she had anything to do with Karin, I feel him.


----------



## Sora (Dec 23, 2014)

Salad has Karin's personality?

I must have missed the panel where she wanted to ravage Bolt in his sleep


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 23, 2014)

Tangle said:


> ^
> Yeah that's why she says "shannaroo" just like moma.



Rock Lee says "The power of Youth" like Gai and they aren't even related...


----------



## Tangle (Dec 23, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Rock Lee says "The power of Youth" like Gai and they aren't even related...



so? we were talking about personalities


----------



## Corvida (Dec 23, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Rock Lee says "The power of Youth" like Gai and they aren't even related...



As far as you know, at least-

Those eyebrows......those bushybrows must come from somewhere-staight from his granfather.



And thebushy brows of the new _pupil?_


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 23, 2014)

Corvida said:


> As far as you know, at least-
> 
> Those eyebrows......those bushybrows must come from somewhere-staight from his granfather.
> 
> ...



Do you have bushy eyebrows?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 23, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> The extent to which some will go to put Ino and Sai down astonishes me.
> 
> Those two are literally _better people_ than Sakura and Sasuke. Sad fact maybe, but it's true.
> 
> Cue butthurt people raging that their favorite characters are rejected by people who are actually civilized.



They are a bunch of hypocrites. Ino/Sai relationship may be random as fuck but better than the other abusive one where people think it's some godsend relationship above all others because of a forehead poke.

And lol @ people in this thread thinking Sakura beat Ino because she obtained Sasuke who tried to kill Sakura multiple times  As if that is a great accomplishment to go by.

Ino is better off, with a better sense too.


----------



## Brian (Dec 23, 2014)

Madelyne said:


> Exactly I don't see the problem here.
> Ino just had a crush on Sasuke and nothing more. She eventually got that, moved on and realized what true love is with Sai.



Hey don't forget to some fans here simple crushes means actually being in love with someone.


----------



## Corvida (Dec 23, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> They are a bunch of hypocrites. Ino/Sai relationship may be random as fuck but better than the other abusive one where people think it's some godsend relationship above all others because of a forehead poke.



[


Adjust your bust before it combust!


----------



## bluemiracle (Dec 23, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I just Wish Kiba was Ino's first Boyfriend to satisfy my OTP needs



KibaIno would have make one hot couple  *sigh*


----------



## Muah (Dec 23, 2014)

Well since Sakura doesn't really know any moves other than basics and energy storing and sai is hugely better than a man that tried to kill her. I say she won.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 23, 2014)

Design wise, Inojin is without the doubt the most ugliest kid. Abomination.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 23, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Inojin is terrified, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, these bitches got kids and shit and they wanna have a little rivalry with each other 

Ino has aged a bit but Karui hasn't that much.
There is a saying that Black doesn't crack 

Ino probably insecure about her appearance because Karui has aged better than her. 

Mini Series=Bitch fest and Bolt x Sarada shippers


----------



## Eliyua23 (Dec 23, 2014)

Boy did she lose 


Sakura completely annihilates her in both areas 


Sakura is much better at ninjutsu and Sakura actually got the man she wanted


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 23, 2014)

SCREAMING @ the good sis Synn tapping out after only one round

what kind of self-clock?






Pocalypse said:


> Design wise, Inojin is without the doubt the most ugliest kid. Abomination.



It's almost like a Mr. and Mrs. Potato Head design where Kishi simply takes a variety of parts from the adult characters and attaches them to kid bodies.  The real shade of it all is exposed once you recall all of the kid and parent combos from everything prior to chapter 700; none of them are nearly as literal or lacking in imagination


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2014)

Talking about literal and not mentioning that girl with the whiskers. SHAVE THAT SHIT OFF!


----------



## Kanga (Dec 23, 2014)

Considering Ino managed to accomplish as much as she did with her self-respect still intact, I'd say she won.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Design wise, Inojin is without the doubt the most ugliest kid. Abomination.



I've come to realize the problem isn't his skin color  It's that he looks like Sai's clone + a wig. 

You look at him and feel like that hair doesn't belong there.



ghstwrld said:


> SCREAMING @ the good sis Synn tapping out after only one round
> 
> what kind of self-clock?
> 
> ...



Bolt is Naruto with a new hairdo. 

Himawari is Naruto + a wig.

Shikadai is Shikamaru's clone + new eyes.

Inojin has already been mentioned.

Really, only Sarada and Chouchou have a creative and natural looking design.


----------



## Undead (Dec 23, 2014)

What about Mirai, Luiz?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh, right. Mirai.

She's absolutely awesome. 

Mirai, Sarada and Chouchou are the master race. Send the rest of the kids back to Mutant Island.


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2014)

Tangle said:


> ^
> Yeah that's why she says "shannaroo" just like moma.
> 
> Kishi's assistant was even surprised at the not so bright part of the western fandom thinking that she had anything to do with Karin, I feel him.



If you looked at her without knowing Sasuke is the father and Sakura the mother, would you still think she's Sakura's daughter, without her saying "shannaro"? I doubt it.

She's nothing like Sakura at all. Not that it's a bad thing or anything, though.


----------



## Tangle (Dec 24, 2014)

Synn said:


> If you looked at her without knowing Sasuke is the father and Sakura the mother, would you still think she's Sakura's daughter, without her saying "shannaro"? I doubt it.
> 
> She's nothing like Sakura at all. Not that it's a bad thing or anything, though.



Probably not because she got a very unique design. No way I'd think such a preppy and diligent  nerd was Karin's though. She does have Sakura's prominent forehead so I might have put my bets on her being Sakura's. 

You've only heard her say a few lines so far one being "shannaro" how can you come to the conclusion that she's nothing like Sakura?


----------



## Rios (Dec 24, 2014)

Trust me, her not being like Sakura will only make her character better. Much better.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I've come to realize the problem isn't his skin color  It's that he looks like Sai's clone + a wig.
> 
> You look at him and feel like that hair doesn't belong there.



Kishi went overboard with the design. He doesn't need to slap every bit of aesthetics from Ino and Sai to show that yes, indeed, that is their kid. Really, the design is horrible.


----------



## boohead (Dec 24, 2014)

Ino is far superior in both aspects.

Her masters words were not unheard.


----------



## SonicTron (Dec 24, 2014)

Romance lol.

Sai is fucking asperger's out the ass.  I don't think romance is a thing for them.  He's just Sasuke look-alike 2.0 for Ino to exercise her fantasies on.


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 24, 2014)

Tangle said:


> Probably not because she got a very unique design. No way I'd think such a preppy and diligent  nerd was Karin's though. She does have Sakura's prominent forehead so I might have put my bets on her being Sakura's.
> 
> You've only heard her say a few lines so far one being "shannaro" how can you come to the conclusion that she's nothing like Sakura?



Beyond the fivehead and personality tics, Salad-sis and Sakura also share design accents when it comes to the shape of their eyes and face, but the similarities aren't totally pronounced because, again, Salad-sis has her own look and character


----------

